# Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Saul Alvarez & Danny Garcia vs. Lucas Martin Matthysse RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FFS, I wasn't going to make this, but yall are lazy










Lady's and Gentleman, it's showtime!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't remember the last time I was this hyped for a fight card!

Marquez vs Bradley next month too!

Boxing, alive and kicking


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Can't remember the last time I was this hyped for a fight card!
> 
> Marquez vs Bradley next month too!
> 
> Boxing, alive and kicking


What's the word on the streets for Fury v. Haye across the pond? I'm looking forward to that one. Is there a buzz about it?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mal said:


> What's the word on the streets for Fury v. Haye across the pond? I'm looking forward to that one. Is there a buzz about it?


Honestly, it's a level below what we were like for Haye vs Chisora.

Fury has gained a few more fans, because he's still saying his whacky stuff, but there's a realization that he has genuinely worked hard for this one, and will do anything to win.

As a general public, we're fairly well educated on Boxing and pretty much everyone expects a Haye KO in the first half of the fight.

7/10


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Honestly, it's a level below what we were like for Haye vs Chisora.
> 
> Fury has gained a few more fans, because he's still saying his whacky stuff, but there's a realization that he has genuinely worked hard for this one, and will do anything to win.
> 
> ...


I can somewhat understand being a bit below Haye v. Chisora, based on the bad blood in the build up. Thanks!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Sex


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Sex


If I give it up right away, you won't respect me.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Honestly, it's a level below what we were like for Haye vs Chisora.
> 
> Fury has gained a few more fans, because he's still saying his whacky stuff, but there's a realization that he has genuinely worked hard for this one, and will do anything to win.
> 
> ...


I expect it to get a bit better as it gets closer, people will hear more from Haye and get the salesman treatment.

So buzzed!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't heard anyone mention Haye vs Fury since the day it was announced


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sup guys? Good to see Cano at a lighter weight. He's too small for WW. The otherbguy is pretty slick, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This card is very top heavy compared to the last one


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Go Cano!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Theopaneis lifting his center gravity too much


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> FFS, I wasn't going to make this, but yall are lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been away for a while. Remind me which is which in that picture? :huh


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Come on wtf is cashley doin


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> If I give it up right away, you won't respect me.


I'm biting my tongue so hard blood I think I severed an artery ffs. Did you REALLY have to lob out such a softball?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 10-9


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Cano round cashley needs to stop fuckin around


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Cano rd 1


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good round for CCano. 10-9 Pablo.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cano's style is kind of similar to M AB's.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 20-18


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

20 - 18 Cano, the cut will become a factor.

This Perez chick would get it, purely because she has a Boxing IQ.

(Hermit likes cawk)


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Theophane actually comes across like he could bang and trade if he wanted too, but he keeps trying to stick to his game plan instead of backing Cano down some.... Hmn...


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> 20 - 18 Cano, the cut will become a factor.
> 
> This Perez chick would get it, purely because she has a Boxing IQ.
> 
> (Hermit likes cawk)


I look prettier than that tranny


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 30-27


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Cano.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I look prettier than that tranny


:rofl


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuckin cano


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

browsing said:


> Theophane actually comes across like he could bang and trade if he wanted too, but he keeps trying to stick to his game plan instead of backing Cano down some.... Hmn...


He couldn't, Paulie probably hits harder.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bigvrnd for Cano.

30-27 Cano.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> 20 - 18 Cano, the cut will become a factor.
> 
> This Perez chick would get it, purely because she has a Boxing IQ.
> 
> (Hermit likes cawk)


Im with you. Rosie Perez is a sweetheart, she's always been a nice chick to me, she's aging nicely.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cano been very impressive so far.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cano seems to have recovered from that fat Morales embarrassment


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

why is theopane keep on throwing that left hook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 40-36


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Brit is in survival mode.

40-36 Cano.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Theopane just trying to survive now..


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

run Theophane run


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

40-38 to Cano

Theophane needs to do something.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Theopane was stunned that he landed a hard punch


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

A surprisingly good fight this


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 50-45


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nate Jones is an excellent coach.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Theophane got that Matrix ON SON!! He WONT GO DOWN lol...he kicked that leg out like he was a dancer


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Even round. 50-36 Cano.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Theophane should win this fight. 


No man in Mayweathers gym should have stamina issues. Cano is slowing down.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Even round. 50-*36* Cano.


Damn.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Nate Jones is an excellent coach.


No he's not


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 60-54


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Ashley.

59-56;pablo.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Cano 60-54


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Relentless said:


> No he's not


Glad you could make it


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck I took the wrong bus on my way to the bar where it's playing. I hope I dont miss the Garcia/Matthyse match, fuckin hell.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

What's everyone wearing tonight then


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

huh?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I've got a a purple t shirt and a pair of black shorts on, no socks or boxers x


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Another Ashley round.

58-56 Cano.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 70-63


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Glad you could make it


Aren't you gonna explain to me how he is a great trainer from the little 1 minute snippets of him talking you're seeing?


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Cano 69-64


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cano has the heavy hands (he has the combatesdeboxeo)


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> What's everyone wearing tonight then


Cardigan and jammy bottoms m8.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Have they EVER interviewed a fighter before the fight like this before? 

I know they've peaked into dressing rooms before...but an interview? Is this a first?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Cashley needs to get his ass back to the UK


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather is calm.
I'd like to see them interview Canelo now, and see how relaxed he is.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> Have they EVER interviewed a fighter before the fight like this before?
> 
> I know they've peaked into dressing rooms before...but an interview? Is this a first?


Nah i've seen it a few times. Meldrick Taylor, Larry Holmes, Mike Weaver etc


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> Have they EVER interviewed a fighter before the fight like this before?
> 
> I know they've peaked into dressing rooms before...but an interview? Is this a first?


Yes. On hbo they used to send merchant or kellerman


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Post Box said:


> What's everyone wearing tonight then


A waist skirt and NOTHING else.

That's right.... I'm a Hawaiian/Samoan Commando.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Aren't you gonna explain to me how he is a great trainer from the little 1 minute snippets of him talking you're seeing?


Nope, I'll just be happy that I've seen a chunk of his work in fighters camps, and you've not...


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

theo won last three rounds for me


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 79- 73


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Another Ashley round

77 76 Cano


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh fuck off Piers Morgan.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Yes. On hbo they used to send merchant or kellerman





Theron said:


> Nah i've seen it a few times. Meldrick Taylor, Larry Holmes, Mike Weaver etc


I can't recall them ever doing it with Mayweather before on HBO, but thanks for the check you guys.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cano is throwing that 1, 2, nut shot :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 89-82


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Why doesnt Theophane hang it all out right now?


Why are his trainers so shitty? they should have told this guy that he needs to blow all the reserves and detonate all the munitions.. He's losing on the cards.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 cano


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight. I give it to Cano.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cano 98-92


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Great fight. 6-4 Cano.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That Roy Jones in one of the front rows?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

97-93 Cano, 96-94 possible.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

99-91 Cano


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Big stars in attendance! Capt. Jack!


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

97-93 Cano


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Theophane doesn't look like world class material. His corner is inept.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Split? WTF


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

TMT 0-1 tonight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

They got it right


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Shocked at the split but the right man won.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Theophane is salty, but he didn't hang it all out. He isn't fighting like he doesn't have much left. He is fighting like he's actually got some big stages left infront of him.... He doesnt.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I've got a a purple t shirt and a pair of black shorts on, no socks or boxers x


you nasty...


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

floyd fighting with all blue tonight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Damn.


I was type while I was on my stationary Bike. :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> you nasty...


u dam rite ho


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

mmmmmmm boxing
'spapnin fellas?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

howdy doody time


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Executioner said:


> floyd fighting with all blue tonight


I hope not. He needs something flashy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugh! This fight is gonna be ugly.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> TMT 0-1 tonight


Not looking good for their next man either


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> mmmmmmm boxing
> 'spapnin fellas?


mmmmmmmmm


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Where is that lamewad dealt_with? 


Im ignoring his ass if Mayweather wins.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Nope, I'll just be happy that I've seen a chunk of his work in fighters camps, and you've not...


I've actually met him but yeah you know better than me from those mayweather videos holding the body bag and shouting hard work dedication.

Don't worry the black posters are noticing your nate jones ass kissing you'll receive your brownie soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Let's go Ishe.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope Ishe holds onto his belt an make some money, been a long road for him


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Let's go Ishe.


Fuck him. Dont want to see The Mask in the ring.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I hope not. He needs something flashy.


it is flashy kinda like what he wore for guerero fight but blue and blue gloves


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm gonna go take a shit hopefully I'll miss Ishe smith


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd like t see Smith win, but Molina has that ugly effectiveness.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been trying to order the fight for over 3 hours. Comcast sucks I planned a fight party, everyone here has been on hold with them for at least an hour. This is so awful.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo looks relaxed and smiley, bit like Pacquiao.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishe is a black man with a white mans body.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn that sucks. I remember one of the morales barerra ppvs went out in the middle of the fight


941jeremy said:


> I've been trying to order the fight for over 3 hours. Comcast sucks I planned a fight party, everyone here has been on hold with them for at least an hour. This is so awful.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone know if there will be fight night weights recorded tonight?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

bad style matchup


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's Jonathan...or something like that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Molina round because of his aggresiveness.

10-9 Molina


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> I've been trying to order the fight for over I3 hours. Comcast sucks I planned a fight party, everyone here has been on hold with them for at least an hour. This is so awful.


What's the issue with it


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol this Ref is treating the fighters like kids. He's like "Hey........No!...No!" :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Epic Jack Nicholson interview! :bbb man I'd love to watch a fight with him.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> I've been trying to order the fight for over 3 hours. Comcast sucks I planned a fight party, everyone here has been on hold with them for at least an hour. This is so awful.


Time to get the coke and whores in


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fight living up to it's hype.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

How does Mayweather have such boring black fighters? 


This makes no sense man.


Smith is not fighting like a champion at all.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Molina

Smith needs to let his hands go.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Post Box said:


> u dam rite ho


I ain't no ho. better get your mind right...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishe is so slow.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Molina is so good. He's just a perfect basic fighter and a lot of young fighters should watch him the way he starts his O off with a jab and mixes up his punches.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

browsing said:


> How does Mayweather have such boring black fighters?
> 
> This makes no sense man.
> 
> Smith is not fighting like a champion at all.


This fight was destined t be a stinker. Moline is not exactly "Mr. Excitement".


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What's the issue with it


I ordered it but it says You must have XFINITY TV service to order Pay-Per-View events. Order XFINITY TV Today. Even though I've had it for months. I also tried to order online that doesn't work either. It gave a number to call but after about 45 minutes they hang up on you. I and at least 5 others I have repeatedly called for the last 3 hours


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not arsed for Smith-Molina.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> I've been trying to order the fight for over 3 hours. Comcast sucks I planned a fight party, everyone here has been on hold with them for at least an hour. This is so awful.


Im hoping it works out for you man. I know it sucks to be on the spot like that. Stay on them and keep us posted man.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Shitty fight so far. 30-27 Molina.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

This is boring.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

What a boring-undercard.

Why not put Mathysse-Garcia 3rd to stop people falling to sleep and then put this fight 2nd.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn I come out of the shitter too quick


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

fuck ishe smith


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol bayless looked like a crackhead there


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll call it now: Molina is gonna get robbed.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Damn I come out of the shitter too quick


:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> This is boring.


bingo


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'll call it now: Molina is gonna get robbed.


If Smith steps it up I can see that, but atm he's going towards a whitewash.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

i mean who never knew that this will be a bad style matchup? it was obvious


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good lord Bayless been on the eccies?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I love Jay Nady.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Nady is so irritating.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Ishe Smith should fuck off from boxing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

These guys are indeed stinking up the joint, but I enjoyed Theophane-Cano. Those guys didn't land a ton, but the action was constant and the skills-battle was impressive.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Molina winning the fight..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Smith must be one of the worst champions in boxing today. 30.27 Molina. Oops! I mean 40-36,


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I ordered food bought drinks ect. For no reason I plan on canceling my service tomorrow. Does anyone know of a website where I can purchase it online? I can do that and hook my pc to the tv.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I rarely ever complain about fights being boring, but I wince every time I have to watch Molina foul his way theough 12 rounds.

Especially as he's spent much of this fight trying to headbutt a man who looks like a fish.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hearing Ishe described as Sugar, makes me sick.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> Im hoping it works out for you man. I know it sucks to be on the spot like that. Stay on them and keep us posted man.


Me btw xfinity chat sucks as well I have been waiting for a response for 2 hours


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> I ordered it but it says You must have XFINITY TV service to order Pay-Per-View events. Order XFINITY TV Today. Even though I've had it for months. I also tried to order online that doesn't work either. It gave a number to call but after about 45 minutes they hang up on you. I and at least 5 others I have repeatedly called for the last 3 hours


I got Comcast and I order with my remote. keep calling...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Hearing Ishe described as Sugar, makes me sick.


hi m8


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> hi m8


Hello, there.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Trouts wife would get it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

God. I don't even wangt to score this shit. What an ugly fight.50-45 Molina.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Seeing SUgar on his trunks made me LOL. For shame.



SJS20 said:


> Hearing Ishe described as Sugar, makes me sick.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> Hello, there.


Oops, left myself logged in on the wrong account.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.bild.de/sport/mehr-sport...l-canelo-alvarez-bezwungen-32397852.bild.html
bild already reporting canelo beat floyd


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina is not looking good enough to get the decision me thinks.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> Hello, there.


how's pool goin m8?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Oops, left myself logged in on the wrong account.


how's it goin?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Deduct a point from Molina already


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Oops, left myself logged in on the wrong account.


I do that all the time with my Boxed Ears account.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Smith just needs to jab. it'll stop Molina every time. Molina has stopped jabbing as paulie said two rounds ago...


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> how's pool goin m8?


Awesome mate. Awesome.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Seeing SUgar on his trunks made me LOL. For shame.


They should call him Splenda, or some other inferior suger substitute, because he's not the real things. Sacharrin. Ishe Smith.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> how's it goin?


It's 3.30am, and I'm eating Salmon and Lemon chicken.

Yourself?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good to see the crowd filing in. not waiting for the main event like usual...


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Ishe smith needs to have his purse suspended


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> It's 3.30am, and I'm eating Salmon and Lemon chicken.
> 
> Yourself?


mmmm salmon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

i've been on a mix of beer cider and energy drinks, i don't think my stomach is likin me too much atm
have work tomorrow too lol
u still working?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

YOU CAN'T DO THAT, IT'S JUST ILLEGAL :lol:


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

What a stinker.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> mmmm salmon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> i've been on a mix of beer cider and energy drinks, i don't think my stomach is likin me too much atm
> have work tomorrow too lol
> u still working?


Pahaha, you'll watch all of this bore fest, then spend the next four hours on the white throne...

Whaddya do matey?

Yeah unfortunately. Also training full time, should fight June next year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ishe needs to learn how to punch properly


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This is pathetic. Who the hell did Ishe Smith beat?

Smith is garbage.

#Moneyteam needs some brothers boxing for them.... Geesh.

I never see so many brothers who can't jab worth a damn.

This is so embarrassing. Why can't these brothers box?

I know I'm complaining, but seriously, these guys can NOT jab and throw rights worth shit. They look horrible.

I think football, basketball, jail and drugs are seriously eating up the talent from the black/white American fighters. I have never seen such trash.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Wonder if this fight would be better coked up


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Boring fight, as expected.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Pahaha, you'll watch all of this bore fest, then spend the next four hours on the white throne...
> 
> Whaddya do matey?
> 
> Yeah unfortunately. Also training full time, should fight June next year.


my stomach won't let me shit atm mate lul
will do a massive shit in the morning mmmmm 
picture dat

I'm one year away from uni, still in education but i work sundays 12-7 in tesco m8 #ballin 
do u get company cars now m8? 
proper back in the boxing now yeah?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Molina makes everybody look bad, including himself.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Hurry up and end already.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishe has Molina stiffled in atleast stopping him from tying up and mauling.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd like to say the ref is over doing it..... .BUT HE ISNT! :lol:


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

They should just cut this to 10 rounds now. Nobody will argue the case. What a pile of tishwash.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

"Keep your head down, keep your head up" - not the best night of Jay Nady ever. :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This fight is making my dick soft. Im going to go watch college football till this is over with.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

UGHHHHH :verysad


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Pussay smith should fight ggg next hopefully he'd end his career and we'd never have to see him again ever.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

buuu


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> my stomach won't let me shit atm mate lul
> will do a massive shit in the morning mmmmm
> picture dat
> 
> ...


Produce or cosmetics brah?

Yeah, in a pro gym. Was doing six nights a week, cut it to three now, just started sparring again.

Had a flutter tonight?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What a fight!!!!!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Pussay smith should fight ggg next hopefully he'd end his career and we'd never have to see him again ever.


Please someone end his career.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Americans paid 75 dollars for this crap


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner looking like a ******.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Do these guys realize they're on TV?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

John Rawling laying some truth down!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

What the fuck. I told myself "Ya, tonight is the night to start watching boxing again." Turn it on to.....this.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Ishe deserves aids


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishe Smith is fighting for, heck defending as well the NyQuil belt.ishe has to be the worst paper champion. he wasn't even ranked in the top 3 and mayweather handed him a title fight. These are the results of it.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Produce or cosmetics brah?
> 
> Yeah, in a pro gym. Was doing six nights a week, cut it to three now, just started sparring again.
> 
> Had a flutter tonight?


produce mate, lifting carrots n shit

nice one, i really wanna start boxing but i can't until i pass my driving test (which is in mid october). because right now i just can't get there 

I don't have the money to do anything mate haha, yourself?


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

I think apart from Mayweather, The rest of the Money Team are useless.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol at this last ditch attempt to lull us to sleep before matty-Danny


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lol anybody scoring this?


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

hook what what degree will u be graduating with next year?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> produce mate, lifting carrots n shit
> 
> nice one, i really wanna start boxing but i can't until i pass my driving test (which is in mid october). because right now i just can't get there
> 
> I don't have the money to do anything mate haha, yourself?


Carrots are heavier than people think...

Naaa don't gamble anymore, may of had a teenie tiny addiction previously!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

PRINCE said:


> *Ishe Smith is fighting for, heck defending as well the NyQuil belt.*
> 
> ishe has to be the worst paper champion. he wasn't even ranked in the top 3 and mayweather handed him a title fight. These are the results of it.


He is what a 36 year old fighter looks like....... That doesn't have the master work ethic of Mayweather.

Think about that.... Ishe and Mayweather are the same age (or near it). The gulf between them is vast...VAASSSTTT.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishe is getting 250k for this shit.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishe is going to win this fight


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Ishit Smith vs. King Boring.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishe Smith makes Sven Ottke look like Arturo Gatti


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Smith looks and fights like he's 15 years older than mayweather


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol anybody scoring this?


would rather miss the main event than score this shit!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

sloppy as hell


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This is so close. A shame there has to be a winner in this fight...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Won't stay awake for the big fights at this rate. Fucking terrible.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

horrible matchmaking for such a huge event


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Hook! said:


> would rather miss the main event than score this shit!


:rofl


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Its finally working. :bbb But I'm still canceling tomorrow


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Which stupid fuck put this fight together 

P. S Mathysse has huge nipples


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Good evening. 

Ishe needs a KO but wouldn't be surprised to see some sketchy judging.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishe looks like Cotto(e) if Cotto was seventy years older


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm here to see someone get chinned.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got 106-103 Molina going into the 12th.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Its finally working. :bbb But I'm still canceling tomorrow


dont worry you didnt miss anything


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

This is one of the worst fights I've ever seen


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

they will give you half off


941jeremy said:


> Its finally working. :bbb But I'm still canceling tomorrow


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Which stupid fuck put this fight together
> 
> P. S Mathysse has huge nipples


 relentless was kool on esb and my fabourite bit of him was when he made the boxer 'stephen chinnock' angry at his body


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is definitely the first fight I've seen where the referee actually said "thank you for not hitting him behind the head."


That needs to become a Youtube clip. :lol:


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina/Smith or Vargas/Forbes, which would you watch?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

If you don't like this fight you're not a fan of the sweet science.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

good evening fred.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Its finally working. :bbb But I'm still canceling tomorrow


AWESOME MAN. I'm happy for you. Enjoy your party and enjoy the fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

PRINCE said:


> hook what what degree will u be graduating with next year?


after this year I will be doing a degree in retail management mate


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Jab said:


> relentless was kool on esb and my fabourite bit of him was when he made the boxer 'stephen chinnock' angry at his body


Thanks?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> would rather miss the main event than score this shit!


 lmaoooo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Who's that blonde in the front row?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I have Nady ahead in this one.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

PRINCE said:


> good evening fred.


What's up my man.

Who you got in the co feature?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

dealt_with and Gual are performing their 'May Mayweather Lose' rituals.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Molina won.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank god it's over


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Carrots are heavier than people think...
> 
> Naaa don't gamble anymore, may of had a teenie tiny addiction previously!


tell me about it...
slight  hahahaaha
good that you stopped


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

This figgt should be an nc


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

116-112 Molina, thank fuck Garcia Matthysse is next!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


> I have Nady ahead in this one.


:lol: Me too actually.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

120-108 Ishe Smith


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> Ishit Smith


hahaha...


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

ishe will win


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Robbery I can feel it


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jimmy Lennon, the only class in that fight.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahahhahah.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

danny to win by KO in the 6th round. would like to see lucas ko danny though!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Woah thank god!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

better fighter won


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

and new. hahaha...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Im so glad Ishe lost. He was complete shit and he didn't fight like a champion.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Money team goes 0-2


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank fuck for that I hope Ishe smith is never ever allowed on TV let alone ppv ever again.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

How do you call someone a winner at the end of that fight? Both should go back to the bottom of all rankings.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Adelaide Byrd gives another brilliant rendering.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope Ishe doesnt start crying


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol announcement had more action than the fight


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Right winner again, didn't think it should have been split.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG - Buncey just mis-pronounced both Mathyssee and Alvarez!

- How do you get Alvarez wrong?


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


>


i love elmo


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

lovely jugs


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we go! War time.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

War Garcia. Let's go!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster4Life said:


> i love elmo


I just HAD to bump those.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Lets go Danny!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Ishe was holding the whole damn fight. He deserved to lose. Fought like a total pussy.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Canelo's lost this.
Team Mayweather seems to have 1 judge in their pocket even when it was a wide defeat for their fighter which Floyd wont have.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Canelo's lost this.
> Team Mayweather seems to have 1 judge in their pocket even when it was a wide defeat for their fighter which Floyd wont have.


I don't see how either guy lost this wide. They both stunk out the joint.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Canelo's lost this.
> Team Mayweather seems to have 1 judge in their pocket even when it was a wide defeat for their fighter which Floyd wont have.


He will KO Floyd so dont worry about the judges


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Finally a fight now


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Let's do this!!

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

i cant take much more of this reality type shit.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I fancy Garcia.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

MATTHYSSE! :ibutt


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Garcia has amazing power too


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Matt Hatton got out just in time, can embark on his modelling career.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

O59 said:


> MATTHYSSE! :ibutt


GARCIAAAAA!!!!! :ibutt


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I got Danny. I'm not buying Lucas's performance against Peterson.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't mind Garcia tbh but I hope Matthysse destroys him.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

these guys still making excuses for Khan vs Garcia 7 months later


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

War matthysse!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Omg omg omg


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

WARRR LUCAS ! 

Extremely dangerous fight for him..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Smith has no one to blame but himself. it really was more of a Molina fight...


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I got Danny. I'm not buying Lucas's performance against Peterson.


First two rounds should be telling.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Rooster4Life said:


> GARCIAAAAA!!!!! :ibutt


:yep

Nice to see you Rooster.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

here comes Matthysee...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder who is more nervous, Garcia or Lucas?


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

O59 said:


> :yep
> 
> Nice to see you Rooster.


how you doing mate?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Matthysse V Garcia. :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

My pulse is increasing... Damn im excited.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse just got to be patient.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Rooster4Life said:


> how you doing mate?


Can't complain, hope you're doing well also. :good


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck. here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

how much does Matthysse weigh tonight?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

fuck


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:ibutt :ibutt!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Matthysse weighs 150 1/2 tonight. Danny 150.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

nvs said:


> My pulse is increasing... Damn im excited.


^^


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

O59 said:


> Can't complain, hope you're doing well also. :good


not bad, Been away from boxing for awhile good to be watching it again, Been a fan of Danny back when he was 8-0 been following him since, hoping he wins this


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

If this goes twelve the main event will be on at around 5 A.M. for us. :scaredas:


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Tony weeks baby!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Fwedy8fbhew8fbwefbewfbyewfeyhehefwihbwefbc


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TV Johnny in the ring...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tony Weeks turned up in an Aldi no doubt.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Lets go matthysse


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Matthysse weighs 150 1/2 tonight. Danny 150.


Did sho report that? Must have missed it. Figure Garcia would be 155 minimum.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Maaaaaathysse lets go


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Did sho report that? Must have missed it. Figure Garcia would be 155 minimum.


Thats what I read off the screen just a second ago.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

danny looks worried


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Im on my feet already


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Tony Weeks spanish, too g


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mattyhsse ko1


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Didn't know Tony Weeks' latino.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

10-9 Danny.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Good round for Garcia, good jab.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 lucas


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Loving the jab from Danny


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

danny sneaky with that left hook. i luv it


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Garcia boxed well, came close with that left hook too


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Interesting opening stanza, I reckon Garcia will take Matthysse's shots better than his previous opponents.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Garcia


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Mattysse not in a hurry, the punch can come at any time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

give that one to Lucas...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Uber tentative


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Garcia needs to use the jab more.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I love boxing.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol:

Good round. 1-all.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny gunnin for the balls like cotto


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Matthysse opening up that round


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Danny is showing a solid chin so far.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 lucas again


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

This one warming up nicely! The left hook is finding a home for Lucas.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

19-19. No way this is going 12


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

matthysse's speed so underrated


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

The tension is unreal


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lucas got that one. 10 - 9


1r 10/9 Danny
2r 10/9 Lucas


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

everytime Lucas throws i hold my breathe lol

Reminds me of when i put money of Lewis to beat Tua


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Danny taking Matthysse's power surprisingly well, Lucas has landed some powerful shots already.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia leaving his chin exposed a little too much. Lucas getting started here. his hands are a little faster early on...

2-0 matthysse...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Another Mathysse round. 20-18 Mathysse.

Garcia need to step up his offense. Mathysse is starting to smoke. I actually like "Smokin" for a nickname for him.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

said it before regarding a matthysse maidana fight, what happens when someone bangs back?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

look at matthysse outboxing garcia...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't see Garcia getting blown away anymore.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Danny 10-9



Danny 2 rounds to Lucas 1.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 danny

2-1 lucas


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Garcia starting to upen up. Both guys trying to land with power. Both are aware to the other guys power, though. Mathysse defense is surprisingly well. Garcia jabbing more in this round. Danny getting in some nice body blows. Garcia round.,

29-28 Mathysse.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucas is rabbit punching again


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Danny took round 3

2 rounds to 1 for Danny Garcia


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Garcia does a good job keeping Lucas out of range. Some good shots by both but Garcia in control. 2-1 DG.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

danny dosent look that confident in the corner


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Lucas is rabbit punching again


No. Garcia's turning his head into the punch.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

29-28 Garcia


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Danny 10-9
> 
> Danny 2 rounds to Lucas 1.


I agree, but it won't matter.

Lucas is being careful, still trying to figure Garcia out.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

No offense, but the crowd is absolutely shit. No atmosphere or life.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3-0 matthysse. has just got off to the better start. has Garcia tentative in there...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Quite cagey so far


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Garcia winning this shit!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse doesn't know what to do with him.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Danny 10/9, 


Danny three rounds, Lucas 1 round (second)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Garcia seems to found his stride now and is boxing well and countering. Lucas now jabbing now. Nice combo by Danny. Garcia getting in some nice low blows. Lucas going at the body, but Garcia getting in some nice combos. Dannyh has Lucas backing up. both guys exchanging blowsd. Nice right by Garcia. Nice round by Danny. 10-9 Garcia.

48-48 even.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

39-37 Garcia


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Big Round for Danny

3 Rounds For Danny
1 For Lucas


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Big round for Garcia that one. Boxed very well, I have it 2-2.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Great stuff from Garcia!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia has to use his better mobility as part of his offense. big round for Garcia.

3-1 Lucas...


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Garcia looked real good in round 4.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Garcia's picking punches very well, good timing, needs not to get into a brawl though. Very slow start by Mattysse. 3-1 DG.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Garcia doing very well in that round.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mattyhsse not letting the shots go enough, think the body shots are having an affect on him


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

2-2


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Garcia boxed beautifully that round


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> No offense, but the crowd is absolutely shit. No atmosphere or life.


They're probably 95% rich casuals, who never even heard of these 2 fighters.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> 3-0 matthysse. has just got off to the better start. has Garcia tentative in there...


Are you watching the Lamont Peterson vs Lucas fight?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Matty Ice is looking for one punch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia getting loose here. still got to give angles though. I think he's in the pocket too much...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck man! I think Garcia is going to win this


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Too tentative from matty so far 

Long way to go though


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Garcia is impressive.


I've got all my v-cash riding on Lucas & the under. Good lord .........


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

What did I tell you motherfuckers


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse needs to throw more

Garcia got some good lowblows


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mattyhsse smothering his own work, not getting enough snap on his punches


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 5 was harder to score. Danny had the better shots, so 10/9 for Danny, but Lucas is hanging around in a dangerous way. 



Danny four rounds, Lucas 1 round (second)


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Loving this fight at the moment, both men landing plenty of leather.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny goind to the body and Lucas countering, Danny has Lucas backing up Both guys are defending better than normal, especially Garcia. Both guys looking to counter. Low blow by Garcia, but it was Lucas' fault. Close round, but I'll give it to Mathysse 10-9.
48-47 Mathysse.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Good finish by Mattysse, he stole that one landing the most effective blows there. Garcia going VERY low, fair warning. 3-2 DG.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Angel is gonna be unbearable if Matthyse can't find some haymakers here


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Another Round For Danny, He is showing a lot of class in there.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Mathysse sucks


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

close at the end but Garcia controlled for the most part to me.

3-2 lucas...


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

All them bitches at ESB dissed me for picking Danny! Danny can box.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Good body shots by Lucas, setting up head shots.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

lucas with a sense of urgency this round...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 48s
Canelo 165 and Floyd 150 on the fight night scale


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Someone's going down here


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Danny not active enough, Lucas put in more work. I don't think Danny threw enough punches. 10/9 Lucas. 



Danny, four rounds. Lucas two rounds (second and sixth)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

3-3


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mattyhsse blowing abit


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Good round for Lucas

4Rounds For Danny
2Rounds For Lucas


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he's been backing Garcia up all night. how do the judges take that?

round 6 to matthysse

4-2...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I have 3-3


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Garcia's punches are catching up with Lucas. Garcia put in good work in the seventh, he is fighting this fight like a champion. He took the seventh, 10/9.'



Danny 5 rounds to Lucas's two (second and sixth)


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Mattysse can't see out of his right eye and that's bothering him big time. He needs a KO or it's over. 4-3 DG.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

4-3 lucas for me
danny round!


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Holy SHIT at those shots.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

No way is Matthysse winning this now. He might even get knocked out with that eye!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

4-2 Garcia.

WTF is Lucas doing?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

cAIDS vs. CHB 10-8


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Matthysse's eye is badly swollen going into the eighth....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Even fight.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> 6-4 Garcia.
> 
> WTF is Lucas doing?


Being outclassed.

People underestimate Dannys power, Lucas is feeling it and its effecting him


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> he's been backing Garcia up all night. how do the judges take that?
> 
> round 6 to matthysse
> 
> 4-2...


What fight are you watching? Your scorecard is horrible.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia won that round. Lucas eye is bad

4-3 Lucas...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lucas's vision is gone to shit, needs to go apeshit now.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

man Garcia has this in the bag, feel sorry for lucas


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lucas is paying for shitty defense as the fight goes on, Danny is showing him what a real boxer looks like. Danny takes the 8th with some nice work and hard punches. 10/9 Danny. 



Danny has 6 rounds in the bag, Lucas has 2 (the sxith and the second)


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mattyhsse made completely ineffective that round. Fights as good as done


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

4-4


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

CHB's eyes are swelling. Garca 5-3, in control.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so impressed by Garcia, I don't even care that I'm about to lose all my v-cash!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia is better than we all thought


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

I said this wouldn't be close


Garcia is a good fighter, no body believed that


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Things aren't looking too good for Matthysse at the moment, he got battered a little bit in the previous round and isn't landing cleanly enough, often enough. When he does land Garcia takes it without much hassle. Compelling fight, and very fun, but I reckon Danny's got this.

WAR LUCAS!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

biggest round for Garcia. he's in control. 

4-4


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Mattyhsse made completely ineffective that round. Fights as good as done


Yep, sad to see man.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Who's actually surprised. I had Garcia winning this from day 1.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Funny how this always happens with punchers, they look invincible until one day someone can take their power and makes them look shit


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Garcia is better than we all thought


Yeah.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

5-4 danny


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Who's actually surprised. I had Garcia winning this from day 1.


Me too! Danny can box and Angel prepares him well!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Garcia is putting in that good work. He takes the 9th round without much trouble. 10/9 Danny. 



Danny 7 rounds, Lucas 2 rounds (second and sixth)


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mattyhsse literally done nothing for 2 rounds now


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

lucas's range is all wrong


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think Garcia will be underrated anymore. Danny getting in some nice body shots, Lucas has reverted to just following and not throwing much. Garcia landing some vicious combos. Lucas looking dejected. Danny seems to have the fight in hand and is very confident, Nice, hard right by Garcia. Lucas gets in a few good shots. Another Garcia round.

10-9 Danny.

86-85 Garcia.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Funny how this always happens with punchers, they look invincible until one day someone can take their power and makes them look shit


Not just that but Garcia's own power has made Lucas respect him and is very careful about what he throws. Danny may not hit as hard as Lucas but he has power to KO Lucas idc what people say.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Both these guys have chins of iron.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Garcis has underrated defense. He has a good sense of punches coming and gets away from most power shots even though he's not that fast. Timing and reflexes are superior to just fast hands. Still a danger fight though. 6-3 DG.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

another good one from Garcia. using his better mobility and combination punching.

5-4 Garcia...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse needs to let everything go. Poor lad.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lucas's camp is inept. They aren't treating that eye properly. SMH.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

What happened to his eye?

I've never seen this before, Garcia didn't even catch him with a big shot.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Garcia is gonna gain a ton of douchebag huggers from this


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This is a little ominous on the main event, the better boxer is just so much better.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Matthysse's team has no endswell? Fucking shocking.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny out boxing him.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

matthysses wife!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

5-5! imo


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

naughty low blows from Garcia really.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Go on lucas son


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice comeback round by Mattysse though, wins his first round after a looong time. 6-4 DG.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

browsing said:


> Lucas's camp is inept. They aren't treating that eye properly. SMH.


the guy was pushing down on his eye with his thumb. don't know if I ever seen that...


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bit better, this could end well


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lucas can't see out of that eye and is getting tagged. Danny is varying his attack perfectly. Lucas is reluctant to throw. Lucas can't seem to hurt Garcia. Danny getting in nice counters. Lucas landing to the body. Lucas finally gets in a few shots. Danny shooting some vicious left hooks. Another Garcia rounds.

96-94 Garcia.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Yeah.


I picked Danny to win this fight but he's looking far better than I thought he would, looking on another level for most of the fight


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

5-5 or 6-4 danny imo


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

97-93

Garcia!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lucas is obviously hunting for something special now more than ever. Garcia is invulnerable though and Garcia is feeding him that work in the form of coutners and decent holding. Garcia takes the 10th round. 




Danny 8 rounds. Lucas only 2 rounds (second and sixth).


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 Garcia


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

His eye is back


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

matthysse needs a BIG finish.

6-4 Garcia...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ref u fucking pussy


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Go Lucas!!!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

COMOOOON!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

lucas coming on as best he can...


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

96-94 Garcia, Lucas needs at least a KD.

Garcia is doing brilliantly.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice uppercut by Lucas caught Matthysse clean. Wait, what?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bullshit KD, back to the head!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Thats RiGHT BABY!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

mate that was dirty matthysse was through the ropes and Garcia was punching!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

danny's to lose now!!


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

You gone get that work


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

What a round!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Mattyhsse round but a BS KD. Garcia 10-9, 7-4.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lucs lands a huge shot that knocks out Garcias mouthpiece! Lucas getting in more shots. Lucas is on a mission to stop Garcia, and Danny seems hurts. Garcia in survival mode, and seems to have gotten his wits back. Lucas landing some wicked body shots., Danny getting in his shots and Mathysse is down! Mathysse back to getting in some shots. Nice combos by Luces. Lucas getting dirty. 10-8 Garcia

106-102 Garcia.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Bullshit KD, back to the head!


Complete and utter bullshit matthysse wasn't even in the ring!


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Why don't they use a razor blade to cut Lucas's eye?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

C'MON LUCAS! :ibutt


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lucas needs a KO.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bit shit from the ref that


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lucas is looking to feed his daughter! Garcia doesn't care, but loses his mouthepiece! Garcia puts in some nice smother work! Garcia and Lucas throw some nice blows and KNOCKS Lucas down... (Lucas THROWS AN ELBOW ON GARCIA AGAINST THE ROPES!) Danny rallies back like a champion and fed him some nice body shots Danny takes the 11th round. 




Danny has 9 rounds... Lucas has two rounds..


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Knockdown was fine,


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Garcia being helped by the Ref again


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucas needs the KO now, Garcia looks the real deal.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Angel screams "DANNY MOVE!" 

He better listen to his father.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

On my card Lucas need a KO to win. Lucas going in for the KO Danny looking to justfinish the fight without any drama. Mathysse throwing whatever he can. Nice 4 punch combo by Garcia. Who said Danny wasnt a good boxer-puncher. Danny has proven to be the best LWW in the business right now. Oh. Low Blow!

9-9 round 115-111 Garcia.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

1 point deduction, fair, evens the BS count.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

mate Garcia should be DQ'd for all these low blows


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucas just being a little bit obvious.

Ouch, that was low.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

7-4 Garcia. two point round probably. 

lucas needs a ko. he looked for it in the 11th...


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

AND STILLLLLLL!!!!! :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Garcia wins 115-112.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Danny takes it. Good job Garica.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

115-111

Garcia!

Great Performance, I predicted this.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fucking great battle, Garcia won it though.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Great fight! Garcia boxed very well indeed. Very impressed.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Garcia boxed beautifully.


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

nice lowblows


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Good shit. Danny took this one.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

113 -113


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Great fight.

Both of those two guys are tough as they come.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@Masters
Haha, congratulations on picking the right man.
I also made some vcash on the other forum by betting on Garcia.

Now I'm actually scared you might be right about Wlad-Povetkin :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

7-5 Garcia.
Lucas is a warrior btw, two warriors actually.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What a fight! Danny did enough here but Lucas is a machine.

Garcia doesn't speak Spanish? :lol: Probably the first Garcia ever not to speak latin.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great performance from Danny Garcia.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice job Garcia. Shutting a lot of mouth. A real fighter!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

People will finally start respecting Garcia.

He cleaned the whole 140 division out.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

The chins on those two!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

115-111 Garcia :sad2


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Hell yeah! Vegas don't know nothing, y'all don't know nothing, only I know something. Damn right.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

allenko1 your card was horrible man. No... Just no.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

114-112, very good fight, last one I expected to go the distance.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> People will finally start respecting Garcia.
> 
> He cleaned the whole 140 division out.


He fought very dirty with the low blows tonight, but the way he was boxing I don't know Matthysse could have done much more. Has my respect.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Danny impressed me.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha that look they gave each other when they went to war at the end there


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

115- 111 Garcia is about right.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Fight played out exactly how I thought it would. Lucas is a warrior though, still cant take nothing away from him. Danny should start getting respect now, its been clear for a while he is a serious boxer


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> The chins on those two!!


Yeh its fucked up  They dont even blink when they hit eachother with full force.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Good scores for once. Accurate.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crispy!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good scores


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

man garcia impressed me, ill be watching as well as watching matthysse. dude warriors man


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Good win for Garcia. Well deserved!


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Great fight right result. Garcia has a fucking CHIN.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

great finish. excellent fight.

7-4-1 Danny Garcia. round 12 even with the low blow deduction. thought he won the round.

great win...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

GODCIA

Hahaha bet 500 vcash on the other site because this site was down. :lol:

All hail the cockpunching king


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I put 20 bucks on Garcia UD, yeah boy


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, I'm v-broke !

I can't even buy a v-cup of coffee now....



AND IT WAS WORTH IT !


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck im so nervous, canelo looks amazing


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> 7-5 Garcia.
> Lucas is a warrior btw, two warriors actually.





tawetrent said:


> 113 -113


You two are an embarrassment.. Do you even watch boxing brah?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Wasn't the fight we were expecting but good entertainment nonetheless


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Respect to Garcia. I have a four fight accumulator that was all up till this.If Floyd wins on points I would've had £580 back.
And well done @Royal-T-Bag!!
I had Matthyse straight win because odds of KO were same as straight win.
I've been sayin for days the odds in that fight were way out of whack


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lolz


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

browsing said:


> You two are an embarrassment.. Do you even watch boxing brah?


So you had Mattysse winning?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I find it funny that people would be surprised that Danny has a great chin. It should be obvious from his other fights that he had a great chin.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought Canelo looks nervous, FLoyd relaxed.

Here's fat Dan:

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 
Canelo 165 and Floyd 150 on the fight night scale


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Garcia boxed very well tonight, I was impressed by his footwork for the first time which I thought was gonna be his downfall in this fight. Both showed they can take a punch, Mattyhsse walked through some absolute bombs in there


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


> So you had Mattysse winning?


The fight wasn't close. Danny obviously won. Didn't you see me scoring it?

Lucas only won two rounds. The second and the sixth. Everything else was 10/9 for Garcia.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

So proud of Danny. So many people claimed he was ducking and he fought the fight of his life.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I find it funny that people would be surprised that Danny has a great chin. It should be obvious from his other fights that he had a great chin.


Exactly. Could people not see he could box as well?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol at Lucas all smiling. He's smashing the shit out of whoever he fights next. Respectful, cool dude. And a warrior!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice post fight interview by Matthysse


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Teddy Atlas curse lives on.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

and now it is almost time...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

browsing said:


> The fight wasn't close. Danny obviously won. Didn't you see me scoring it?
> 
> Lucas only won two rounds. The second and the sixth. Everything else was 10/9 for Garcia.


Fans, judges disagree with you. It was close but clear, and certainly no BS like 10-2.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit boys, can you imagine how great an All Access will be between Angel Garcia and Mayweather?!!!!

OOOH YEAAAH!!!!!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I think Matthysse can consider himself unlucky. His eye closing up and that very dodgy KD, on another night and all that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

He was superb.Still think he would've had tougher night had LMM not had the eye issue but can't take snything away from Danny.
Fair play to him.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

I had Garcia and Cano winning.
2 of 3.
PBF next - I got him too 9/3 or 10/2 score.

This fight will be easier than Cotto. Canelo is a limited fighter. He does not have the skills or IQ to win. Though he has a punchers chance.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Fans, judges disagree with you. It was close but clear, and certainly no BS like 10-2.


Yes, it was. When I said not close, I mean, it was very easy to see who won despite it being competitive.

Lucas only won two rounds. The second round and the sixth round.

Which rounds did you have him winning?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Canelo not as heavy tonight as I thought he would be. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Lucas only won two rounds.


atsch


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

oibighead said:


> Exactly. Could people not see he could box as well?


He may not be the best boxer, but he put in work against Zab. He does everything pretty well.

H


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Holy shit boys, can you imagine how great an All Access will be between Angel Garcia and Mayweather?!!!!
> 
> OOOH YEAAAH!!!!!


Nah, Angel and Floyd are cool. Would be a love in.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> I think Matthysse can consider himself unlucky. His eye closing up and that very dodgy KD, on another night and all that.


I don't think the eye was a huge factor. Lucas could still see "enough, and then it got much better afterwards.

And the KD was unfair, but 1 point didn't change anything.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> atsch


:lol: Dude's a little over-excited. Right man won, don't need to overplay a great performance.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Canelo not as heavy tonight as I thought he would be. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing


I think it's good, extra speed etc.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I didn';t like that materialistic BS Floyd just put out.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I didn';t like that materialistic BS Floyd just put out.


Why? It's how he feels.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I didn';t like that materialistic BS Floyd just put out.


what was it?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't think he could keep him off for that long, fair play to Garcia! Knew Matty would have to beware of the counters, but Danny's jab worked fantastically as well. Could see this coming, but I'd be lying if I thought Danny was actually going to win this, all hail Daniel!
I think the cards were a little close, had it wider, but in reality, it was never going to be nip and tuck


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Woaaawee I'm fucking hyped. Throwing hooks in my bedroom in that last round.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I didn';t like that materialistic BS Floyd just put out.


Hang yourself then.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think the eye was a huge factor. Lucas could still see "enough, and then it got much better afterwards.
> 
> And the KD was unfair, but 1 point didn't change anything.


How can you say 1 point didn't change anything? The SC's were close mann.

I had it a draw as it is, without the eye & KD Lucas would've won that. The eye was a massive factor, dude couldn't see shit after a minute of every round.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> And the KD was unfair, but 1 point didn't change anything.


More like three, he was winning the round and would have won the fight without the KD. But it was up to the referee to stop that before it happened and García fought very well without the KD, so there's no point complaining.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Canelo is lighter than I expected him to be.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm nervous as hell


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

BigBone said:


> :lol: Dude's a little over-excited. Right man won, don't need to overplay a great performance.


Answer the question. Which rounds did Lucas win? He only won two rounds. The second and the sixth.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm nervous as hell


cant even breathe right lol!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> How can you say 1 point didn't change anything? The SC's were close mann.
> 
> I had it a draw as it is, *without the eye & KD Lucas would've won that*. The eye was a massive factor, dude couldn't see shit after a minute of every round.


If Garcia didn't throw any punches, I think Lucas would have won as well.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm nervous as hell


:ibutt

Enjoy it brother. Only a few FMJ fights left.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah cmon guys, I'm a massive fan of Matthysse but he didn't win that fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Why? It's how he feels.


It's good you have the kind of cash that Floyd has, but talking about him carrying around a gym bag full of cash around, and showing him giving out loads of cash can get him robbed. It's not necessary to put all that out there.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What kind of gay bullshit is this? Tank?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm nervous as hell


me too omgufhwqy8fg8wqyrgqwrq


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm nervous as hell


Lol! Me too. They will go away after the 4th. Just remember Canelo needs a TKO or KO to win. Nobody is outboxing Floyd for 7 rounds which is all he needs to win


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah I was hoping for Drizzy


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

TANK? 



WTF.... Let Chris Brown do it (someone famous) or someone who can actually sing.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sperm Tank maybe.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR FLOYD!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tank is Killing the National Anthem. He should follow it with "Too Close".


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Fans, judges disagree with you. It was close but clear, and certainly no BS like 10-2.


thank you...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo 165 and nervous looking.

Ortiz weighed in 164 on fight night if you remember. Repeat?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ah man.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

:bbb :ibutt


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's do this, Floyd!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Had money on Lucas Matthysse, hes an unbelievable warrior and imo the closing of the eye changed the fight.

But my word mad props to Danny Garcia after that fight, tonight he truely became an elite fighter. Danny is top 10 p4p , without a 2nd thought. You got Broner p4p right now, Garcia should be top 8 after that fight, world class boxing. Great guy too very happy for him evn though I lost my bet.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

NEVERMIND !!

#MONEYTEAM

TANK IS ThE MAN..I forgive ya brah Im sorry!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Nervous as hell!!!!


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

@Ilesey wont reply to messages for a while need to watch the fight


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Canelo 165 and nervous looking.
> 
> Ortiz weighed in 164 on fight night if you remember. Repeat?


15lbs is not bad. It means he wasn't _THAT_ drained but had the weight under control. It's going to be a boxing match anyway.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Money team let's go


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Jay said:


> If Garcia didn't throw any punches, I think Lucas would have won as well.


LOL good on you Jay, he acts as though the swollen eye was not caused by punches when they were.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

browsing said:


> TANK?
> 
> WTF.... Let Chris Brown do it (someone famous) or someone who can actually sing.


Chris Brown can't sing. Tank can.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

khans wife can get it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow Don Cheandle looks old!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok, maybe the 114-112 was a little close, 115-111 was more like it


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder if Canelo's excessive hair gel will end up in his eyes.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

War FLOYD!!!


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

sean diddy :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

bloody hell mate


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Canelo 165 and nervous looking.
> 
> Ortiz weighed in 164 on fight night if you remember. Repeat?


You wanted Canelo to weigh 170 lbs didn't you you hater? :yep:lol::-(

Dough boy doesnt get to be a fatty in the ring.. That was the plan the whole time.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

This is gonna be a schooling lads


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

awwwwwwww yeah...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Floyd fights are better than sec


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Jay said:


> If Garcia didn't throw any punches, I think Lucas would have won as well.


You so funny man I can't cope.

Let's put it another way. If Lucas could see shit for more than a minute per round he would've won.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

:ibutt !!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> This is gonna be a schooling lads


I sincerely hope you're right mate.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

oibighead said:


> sean diddy :lol:


The rapper Sean diddy ... And that other guy from the music industry, L L Something


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Chris Brown can't sing. Tank can.


I don't think Chris Brown can sing that well either... But I think he can sing better than TANK, but you know what? It doesn't matter, cause TANK is #Monyeteam , I don't know about C Bizzle tho


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on, Money!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Floyd fights are better than sec


You certainly get to see Floyd in the ring more often than you get sex :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

If anyone can do it it's this guy.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Got a minimum of a tenner coming in off this fight woop.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

wayne and bieber man


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Class rapping from Wayne here


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Bieber and Weezy.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bieber and Wayne should be having a duet imo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Drizzy!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> You so funny man I can't cope.
> 
> Let's put it another way. If Lucas could see shit for more than a minute per round he would've won.


Lets put it this way...if Lucas could actual box he might have had a chance.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lil Wayne and Bieber?
Floyd has to get knocked out.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL this guy is terrible (the singer).


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bieber is coked out his nut!


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Wayne would get on my nerves


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> khans wife can get it.


he did good...


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Drizzy!!


Where?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus, give Beiber the mike.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Bieber is coked out his nut!


you know it, sons a legend


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lil Wayne is a horrible man.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

What a disaster of a combo to walk out with :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lil Wayne is utterly dreadful.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Is this what americans call music?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

lil wayne ... embarrasing himself


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd gets a big demerit for having The Biebes on his team.


----------



## Hodor (Jun 12, 2013)

*Hodor*


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Someone shoot lil Wayne please


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Someone take the mic off of lil wayne please


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

FUCK


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Guy rapping as Floyd walked to the ring made me embarassed for black people.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather stole 5lbs from Canelo tonight.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That weight difference is crazy.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd rather Bieber than Wayne.

I am fucking nervoussssss


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Alvarez weighs 165 tonight, has 15lbs on Floyd who apparently lost half-a-pound.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bieber is more nervous than canelo and Floyd combined :lol:


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Is this just the Boxnation feed or is the crowd quiet as fuck?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

let's go let's go...


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I would have literally rather listen to Beiber... I didn't know Lil Wayne was that bad live. 

Regardless c'mon Mayweather.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Canelo wins the first three rounds automatically for such a horrific ring entrance from Mayweather.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

canelos weight tonight?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

That entrance jinxed Mayweather, now Alvarez has a cnahce..


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Is this just the Boxnation feed or is the crowd quiet as fuck?


I was thinking that, they look to be going crazy but there's not much noise


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

josip said:


> canelos weight tonight?


165lbs


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Fuck yeah here we go


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

josip said:


> canelos weight tonight?


165


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo has 15 lbs on Mayweather, Canelo is at 165.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Canelo well nervous.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Where?


:lol: I meant Weezy!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dunno y I even watch Floyd live.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

man! huge pop for canelo...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Schaefer gave a weird look to Canelo now, it was like "I´m sorry".


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This is it. Here we go.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> :lol: I meant Weezy!


Don't tease me, bro


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

where is Roger?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

disgracefull beard


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, where is Roger?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sheeit, so excited.

Go!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

got your popcorn ready boys?!


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

It's showtime


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I wont even bother live scoring this. I'm just going to enjoy it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo does look huge compared to mayweather tho...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Floyd gon whoop him 

It's money time baby, time to get paid


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sheeit, Canelo a little nervous, Floyd fast and cautious.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Nervous start by Alvarez


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

PBF 10 - 9


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Here we go. Canelo is a serious threat to Floyd's 0 in my book. Both guys feeling each other out. Floyd actually leading. Both guys feinting. Floyd boxing well, as usual. Canelo looks nervous. The crowd is overwhengly for Canelo. Floyd getting in that jab nicely. Floyd round. 10-9

10-9 Floyd.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo looks so much bigger than Floyd man..... Its like..hugely obvious.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Canelo aint gonna land shit here.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Close round, not much landing but Floyd sneaked in one or two. FM 1-0.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lads... Mayweather can't do anything with Alvarez, based on that I think Canelo could pull it off. Mayweather can't land anything.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Nervy start by Canelo. Mayweather looking sharp.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Alvarez got the tactics right so far imo, making Floyd lead


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

This gon be easy for Floyd


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

1-0 Floyd not bad for canelo though...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Canelo seriously trying to outbox Floyd?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0 Floyd


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo make be making a mistake by trying to box with Floyd. He needs to be more fluid. Money is jabbing Canelo nicely. Alvarez get in some nice body shots. Money steady with the jab. Mayweather looking to counter. Money winning the round with the jab. Crowd is reating to nothing . Canelo gets in a nice left hook. Another Mayweather round

20-18 Mayweather.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Canelo clearly won the second IMO.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo landed one punch? Sort of?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Pbf 20 - 18


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Canelo is a slow starter but needs to get on with it. Comfortable 2 rounds by Floyd. 2-0.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

when does saul start to gas?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Canelo can't give these early rounds away so easily


----------



## Mattress (Jun 5, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> when does saul start to gas?


Round 3


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2-0 Floyd. he's coming forward and canelo looking to box with him...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cenelo trying to jab with Floyd. Canelo showing nice boxing skills, but not on Floyds level. Canelo lands a nice combo. Floyd still controlling trhe round with the jab. Canelo seems to be in a shell waiting for Floyd to make a mistake. Floyd lands 2 1-2 combos on Canelo. Canelo lands a shot and has Floyd on the ropes, but can't connect. Floyd jabbing and jabbing. Floyd round again 

30-27 Mayweather.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

mayweather throwing nothing but a jab


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

PBF 30 - 27

Easy fight. Like I told everbody from the start


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn, they are outdoing Molina-Smith here.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

30-27 Mayweather


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah not all that sure about Canelo's tactics yet.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Alvarez is boxing well imo. That left hook is looking dangerous


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo too slow, just as expected.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Easy money baby, this kid got nothing for Floyd, alvarez needs to go get his shine box


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo seems like he is trying to actually test Mayweather's stamina...

He is eating those jabs that make all fighters rethink their fighting plan. Mayweather is getting in his head.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

canelo already lost this fight. he needs to let the hands go LOL


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Good work by Floyd, very fluid footwork. Canelo's looking to catch him on the way out, jab is not quite working as he planned. He also needs to load up on punches when Floyd's close, he's slower but fast on combos. 3-0 FMJ.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3-0 Floyd. 

he stepped to him with a couple right hands. landed jabs and blocked. canelo looking to counter, and I think he should boar in. use that strength...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo needs to win the early rounds if he expects to win by decision. He did not.
3-0 (2-1 for Canelo fans).


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Happened there?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck Canelo.

Mayweather teach this dough boy some respect!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is like the first round in "Rocky," over & over ...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Much better from Floyd now


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Canelo looking like a buffoon.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fights warming up now


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Pbf 40 - 36


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Alvarez doing better, jabs and right hands, but Floyd just landed more clean shots. Getting more exciting! 4-0.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Canelo is in for a long night now.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

40-36 May


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo gets in a left hook. Double left by Canelo. Canelo is stepping up the offense. Floyd still landing some nice combos,s and a nice right. Low blow by Canelo. Nice right by Mayweather. Nice combos by Canelo. Canelo is getting in some good shots. Mayweather is getting in nice work, though. Canelo is getting in some nice shots too. Canelo round for me 10-9

39-37 Mayweather.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

every round in the bag so far


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

This ain't no fight 

Floyd schooling this foo'


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

THis this fucking ginger some respect Mayweather! That mfer wanna throw lowblows? He wants to be a piece of shit.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Exciting forth round, both fighters landing meaningful shots, Floyd dialing in some _stinging_ shots.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good round. canelo got to work and edged it to me.

3-1 Floyd...


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Floyd putting these rounds in the bank. 4-0.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Floyd teach him some respect mayne 

He wan low blow the champ gtfo wit dat shit mayne


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Good fight. First Floyd looks superb but Canelo's doing his fair share of success, jabs, left hooks this round, just not enough. Floyd more accurate, 5-0.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

5-0


----------



## Manassa (May 16, 2013)

Let's face it, Floyd is a fucking master.

That's not news but, still. He is a fucking master.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Alvarez is a retard if he thought this tactic would work.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Money lands a good shot on Canelo. Mayweather getting in the jab, but Alvarez getting in some nice body shots. Mayweather jabbing very effectrively. Canelo seems to be getting closer to Floyd. Mayweather seems to have controlled this round, but it was close 10-9 Mayweather.

49-46 Mayweather.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Canelo looking abit frustrated and starting to blow now


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Floyd teach him some respect mayne
> 
> *He wan low blow the champ gtfo wit dat shit mayne*


hmmmm :huh


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Canelo looking frustrated. He needs to let his hands go.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

5-0, clearly


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

PBF 50 - 45

Canelo needs a KO


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Gasnelo gon gas 

Dat boi gon gas


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

another good one. 

4-1 Floyd. canelo landing some counter shots but needs to get May to fight at a faster pace...


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Better from Alvarez


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Dats my ****** righ dere whoop him ass champ yea you got dis


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Good right hand by Alvarez. Throwing in a few tricks too, warming up nicely.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Beat this gingers ass! No respect! Fuck em!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

This is what he needs to do, along with moving his upper body more. He's getting tagged a lot


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Dats my ****** righ dere whoop him ass champ yea you got dis


http://dictionary.reference.com/


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

6-0


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Good round, that's more like it.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Good fight! Good fight! Close round, Canelo doing his best stuff. 5-1.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is such a high-level fight, I'm loving this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canel is stepping it up now, but he is opening himself up for counters. Money landing some nice counters. Alvarez getting dirty. Mayweather is just getting the better of Canelo. Mayweather round

68-65 Mayweather.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Alvarez looks very frustrated now, blowing heavier by the second too


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Pbf 60 - 54


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather!!! Don't let him up. Knock his ass out! No respect? YOU WILL RESPECT THIS ASS WHOOPING THO!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mayweather standing in there with the bigger guy. using his quickness at close range.

5-1 Floyd...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The ginger needs more snaps.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Floyd just smiling at the oh-too-obvious roughouse tactics. :lol:


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

She is gorgeous that girl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mad respect to Floyd. He could cruise to an easy UD, but it looks like he's going for the KO.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Mayweather is having fun in there


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Dis foo gon respect my ***** floy


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Floyd is playing with him now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo looking to get in his shots early. Floyd using his hand speed. Canelo backing up. Oh!, great combo by Floyd. Alvarez can't get away from Floyd's jab. Alvarez needs to fight, bot box with Mayweather. Mayweather is boxing beautifully by Money. Mayweather seems to be bullying Alvarez. Mayweather has Canelo on the ropes teeing off. Canelo is making this easy for Floyd. Easily Floyd's round.

79-74.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Big round for Floyd. Canelo getting tired. 6-1.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Mayweather won every round so far, looking good.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

u cant outbox floyd. canelos corner is clueless


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather running away with this one.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd's pitching a shut-out.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

This is too easy. canelo is massively overmatched here. Complete mis-match.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Pbf 70 - 63.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

7-0
masterclass


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

THEY SAID YOU WOULD RUN CHAMP! THEY SAID YOU'D BE ON YOUR BIKE!!

MAYWEATHER IS BOXInG THIS GINGER TOE to TOE!

Keep it up Mayweather!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Also, Floyd is stepping of Alvarez's foot all the time, smart tactics.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Alvarez catching a breather on the ropes, not good signs for the Mexican if Mayweather starts backing him up like that


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

That right uppercut. :scaredas: Floyd dominated that round, looking ridiculously quick and sharp.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

7-0 Floyd


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Canelo ain't shit mayne he ain't shit


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I had a feeling canelo would try to outsmart Mayweather. wrong strategy.

6-1 Floyd...


----------



## Mattress (Jun 5, 2013)

Did anyone really expect anything else?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

ugh god


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

PBF knows Canelo cant fight a full round. SO he takes off the first minute and then comes on.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

That's better, throwing the combo's


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Alvarez is like fuck getting hit I'm going for the hunt anyway. I think he's well prepared he's just not fast or accurate enough vs. the best fighter on the planet. Good fight!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Mayweather stole that round too.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Some of those Mayweather punches are coming from mad angles, Alvarez can't do shit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo seems to be getting frustrated. He gets in a few good body shots, but that's it. Floyd's ring generalship keeps him out of harms way. Floyd seems to be taking this round off. Now Floyd is getting off with some good shots. Canelo gets in a few good shots, but Floyd is just taking this round off. Mayweather just teeing off on Canelo. Floyd landing vicious counters on Nelo. Nothing Canelo does seems to be working. Another Floyd round.

89-83 Floyd


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

79-74 floyd

this is class


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

8-0


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Why did anybody think Alvarez had a chance?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Canelo ain't shit mayne he ain't shit


He's doing better than most Floyd opponents. Not many rounds are competitive in the 2nd half of Mayweather fights, Saul at least lands some power shots while getting schooled.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mayweather has got him right where he wants him here, Alvarez getting desperate employing the pressure tactic that just doesn't work against Floyd and getting countered


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

canelo has a chance to get back in it this round. Mayweather came at the end with combos. canelo round though.

6-2 Floyd...


----------



## Manassa (May 16, 2013)

Theron said:


> ugh god


:rofl


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

9-0


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Floyd is amazing


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Mayweather every round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd is just teeing off on Nelo. This is a masterclass. Alvarez needs a knockout to win. Floyd keeps landing that beautiful long jab. Floyd can't miss him. Another Floyd round.

89-82 Floyd.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxnation commentators are really pissing me off. Yeah, we know Floyd is winning but get off his dick.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Another competitive round Floyd wins just on accuracy. Point is, at this point Floyd, Shane, Guerrero and DLH were hopelessly outclassed, Hatton already out. Canelo still sneaking some in. I call that something good.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Remember Alvarez said: 'Mayweather only has a jab and a straight right.'


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

now's the time for canelo. looks like Mayweather is getting a lil tired. still won the round.

7-2 Floyd...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

What happened to Canelo's combos? :lol: Hitting nothing but air and Floyd is actually the one throwing combos... :lol:

Haters can hang themselves. @Dealt_with


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

she is so hot. jeeeeez


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

WATCH OUT CANELO!!! FLOYD IS TRYING TO CATCH YOU WITH THE CHECK HOOK! HE IS TRYING TO LURE YOU INTO THE CHECK HOOk!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

You kno what, Canelo's defense is up from earlier rounds. Still getting caught but not far as cleanly and he's managing to land some of his own. Good round! 8-2.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

That was Alvarez's best round, showing a bit of everything there.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mayweather is confident, Canelo is reluctant. Alvarez is taking a beating now and seems to just want this fight to end. Canelo land a good shot and tries feverishly to get in a few good blows. Floyd is to much in the zone to let Nelo take charge. Mayweather is back in control and took thisround.

99-91 Mayweather.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

10-0, closest round yet


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Take this monster out of the ring and bring me back Josesito Lopez !


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

that stare at the end of the round


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Where are the Alvarez has no stamina ppl? :lol:

HELLO?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

only one surge by canelo. Mayweather doing what he does. on point

8-2 Floyd...


----------



## Mattress (Jun 5, 2013)

Easy money.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Ain't nobody out there can beat Floyd 

Ain't nobody


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, big right by Money. Floyd just jabbing and jabbing. Nelo just following and taking punches. Canelo just following, but gets in a few good body shots. Another Floyd round

109-100.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

light work

108-102


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

11-0


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

109-100 May


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought Alvarez had a chance.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Where are the Alvarez has no stamina ppl? :lol:
> 
> HELLO?


Yeah he's gassed backwards :lol:

Started slow and sloppy, finished fast and on his toes.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Canelo is a very good fighter and he is being thoroughly outclassed here. Tremendous performance from Mayweather.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Really nice fight this. Floyd hasn't lost a step at all!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol: 

:lol:

Floyd Snr " I told you."


:lol:


Mayweather looked out the ropes. :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

again. one good go at Mayweather against the ropes and that's it. Mayweather doing him.

9-2 Floyd...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Floyd has looked his best in this fight in years. Brilliance.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Respec floy he a G


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

I think we all secretly knew this was gonna happen....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Last round. Floyd May have hurt his right again. He's not really throwing it. Mayweather just making Money miss. I'm pretty sure Floyd hurt his right. I'm just gonna give Canelo this round just to make it seems closer.

118-110 Mayweather.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Nobody can beat that man.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuuck outta here canelo! You aint shit son!


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

American commentator: 'The greatest event in the history of sports.'


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

45-0


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

12-0


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Shitty way to end it, Floyd. Still a spectacular performance.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

9-3 Floyd. I can't wait to see the threads made.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quality fight, Alvarez won at most three rounds on a generous card. Dominant victory.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

And Canelo wins the last round, Floyd 117-111. Great fight by Floys, good life in Alvarez, landed more than most Floyd opponents and upped his defense after being hopelessly outclassed early: Good stamina too! He was just facing maybe the GOAT, and came up short, no shame in that.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Meast said:


> I think we all secretly knew this was gonna happen....


It was not a secret. As I predicted, Canelo does not have the physical gifts (quickness), the skills (technique) or ring IQ to step in to the ring with PBF. Young and hungry just got exploited --- again.


----------



## Joe E (Jul 29, 2012)

It appears as if Alvarez is being schooled.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ro-live-round-by-round-results-and-highlights


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ahhh feel gutted for Alvarez. He was just found wanting against Mayweather. That waa near enough a shut out - Floyd looks simply unbeatable.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> American commentator: 'The greatest event in the history of sports.'


You're salt as fuck. All Mayhaters can hang their worthless asses.


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

No chance.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolute masterclass. I'd like to see Floyd move back down to 147.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

118-110

Mayweather !


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Floyd is great but the match was boring as hell.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Whitewashed. Start the excuses people.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

No surprise. Best boxer I have ever seen.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> American commentator: 'The greatest event in the history of sports.'


Funny.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

wut


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Majority decision. :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

WTF!!!!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. canelo showed well. but is not on the level. strategically not the best way to go about it. Mayweather, another day at the office..

10-2 Floyd 

will probably be closer than that...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

114-114!?!? Fuck off.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

oh shit!


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Masterclass. Mayweather has looked great the last 2 fights.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Draw?

Hahahaha, that judge will be fired.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Who the fuck scored this fight a draw?! WHO THE FUCK SCORED IT A DRAW?!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

The cunt who gave it a draw should be shot dead infront of his family.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Draw?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

There's a Canelo fan among the judges. :lol:


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell my heart stopped for a moment then! What a dumb bitch. Even 116-112 was probably a touch generous.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That just who scored it even should be banned.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

What retard judges. Give Canelo maybe 1 or 2 rounds.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

118-110 Floyd. Incredible stuff from Floyd!!!

WTF was up with that scorecard???


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

draw u got to be fuggin kidding me


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

114-114?

CJ Ross is the worst judge in boxing. Joke card. Absolute joke.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

RIP CJ Ross

ydksab


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

oibighead said:


> sean diddy :lol:


That's my uncle's name, and one of our pubs in Tuam was the P Diddy...


----------



## Lil Larry (Jun 5, 2013)

Honestly, outside of Floyd moving up to 160, there's nothing else out there for him. Nobody below that weight is beating him.

Dude is on another level


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

said it this week. C.J. Ross is useless. no way should she be a part of big fights...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> The cunt who gave it a draw should be shot dead infront of his family.


:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CJ just proved to the casuals, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that boxing is corrupt.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Seriously how in the blue FUCK could you score that a draw. What a fucking pathetic scorecard.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Cj ross scored the pac bradley fight too


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

AHAHAHAAHHAHHAHH 

Judge CJ Ross strikes again!!!! 
(Had Bradley over Pac)


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

what a fuggin mockery draw ha


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep.The UK is the capital of dreadful judging.
You just got the best performance of Floyd's post DLH career and a judge in the US saw a draw?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

nvs said:


> Floyd is great but the match was boring as hell.


:lol: No it wasn't.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> That's my uncle's name, and one of our pubs in Tuam was the P Diddy...


:lol: amazing!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Wtf lmao, how long till this was a 'robbery'?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd took shots but doesn't look like he fought tonight...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ilesey said:


> Seriously how in the blue FUCK could you score that a draw. What a fucking pathetic scorecard.


How could you even have it 116-112?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that judge must be related to duane ford


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

No fighter in their right mind will fight in America again.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Canelo deserves a lot of credit, I can't recall any late round of late that Floyd lost, Canelo won 2. He adapted and started to get hit a bit less and land a bit more. Clear victory for Floyd, but we have an excellent fighter for the future.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Master class.

CJ Ross is useless, should be relegated to a McDonalds drive through.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Just more evidence that women are a fucking cancer on the world


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

any closer than 117-111 and you're a joke.
I thought it was a shutout.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I wanna hear the interviews, what are boxnation doing. Bunce you're a cunt.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How could you even have it 116-112?


Right? That was near enough a shut out.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

That was a 120-108 fight. There's no argument for a single round for Canelo.

Disgraceful. Boxing is disgusting.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweathers a great fighter and all, but boy that was boring.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

CJ Ross has to go


----------



## Manassa (May 16, 2013)

Put that bitch in a barrel and chuck it in the sea.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

What was the official verdict?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Jay said:


> That was a 120-108 fight. There's no argument for a single round for Canelo.
> 
> Disgraceful. Boxing is disgusting.


How did Floyd win the last round on your card to absolute fish!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gave Canelo the 2nd Round, 11-1 Mayweather.
Robert Guerrero did better than Alvarez.
That was embarassing, dude can't fight inside and can't pressure consistantly enough.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Still bemused by the 114-114. I know im a floyd fan but I didnt see Canelo win 1 round convincingly.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

a draw from a woman eh?

fuck off back to the kitchen


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Squanto said:


> What was the official verdict?


Canelo won by KO.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

CJ Toss.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

oibighead said:


> Still bemused by the 114-114. I know im a floyd fan but I didnt see Canelo win 1 round convincingly.


i started giving him pity rounds lol

scored 117-111


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I kept saying Canelo had average power and he landed flush with the right a few times and Floyd was never buzzed.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Canelo won by KO.


Seriously though, all of the news sites are over loaded. Was it scored a draw by one judge, or was the fight a draw?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

man im still flabbergasted a draw wtf


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

all the judges scorecards sucked, they wanted to screw Mayweather but it was just too wide to even try


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Squanto said:


> Seriously though, all of the news sites are over loaded. Was it scored a draw by one judge, or was the fight a draw?


WMD Floyd dude.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

120-108.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

woke up 146lbs :lol:


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

O59 said:


> :lol: No it wasn't.


Yeh it was. Glad i didnt pay shit to watch it :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah that fight wasn't close at all and all the cards were shit. Honestly no card should have had Floyd with less than 118 max


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Gave Canelo the 2nd Round, 11-1 Mayweather.
> Robert Guerrero did better than Alvarez.
> That was embarassing, dude can't fight inside and can't pressure consistantly enough.


Isn't that hilarious?! :lol: Guerrero actually fought better than Canelo... or was Mayweather better against Canelo than he was against Guerrero. Remember, Floyd said that he didn't like his performance against Guerrero and promised to come out in his next fight sharper.

Canelo was a big dude in there, but it was obvious that Floyd (like he said he does) spars against much bigger guys than him all the time.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

TBH, I was relatively impressed with Canelo, closest fight in a while, and did manage to land SOME shots (not nearly as much as the Mexican fans would have you believe!) had it 117-111, could make a case for 116-112 at the best really, one of the best performances from Floyd


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Respect to Garcia. I have a four fight accumulator that was all up till this.If Floyd wins on points I would've had £580 back.
> And well done @Royal-T-Bag!!
> I had Matthyse straight win because odds of KO were same as straight win.
> I've been sayin for days the odds in that fight were way out of whack


2 G's off garcia 450 off mayweather, fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you enjoy the fight @Jab


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Money Motherfucking Mayweather!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> Isn't that hilarious?! :lol: Guerrero actually fought better than Canelo... or was Mayweather better against Canelo than he was against Guerrero. Remember, Floyd said that he didn't like his performance against Guerrero and promised to come out in his next fight sharper.
> 
> Canelo was a big dude in there, but it was obvious that Floyd (like he said he does) spars against much bigger guys than him all the time.


I know why GBP was keeping Alvarez away from Angulo and Lara now, especially Lara.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

oibighead said:


> :lol: amazing!


Looking to sue him now!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

My boy would have got our money back with the Hail Mary for Floyd to stop Canelo 10-12,but I wish I'd picked the over for Garcia fight.Straight win for Lucas was same price as KO.

Well done Buddy.Glad for you.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Canelo deserves a lot of credit, I can't recall any late round of late that Floyd lost, Canelo won 2. He adapted and started to get hit a bit less and land a bit more. Clear victory for Floyd, but we have an excellent fighter for the future.


What? What late round did Floyd lose? Don't confuse Canelo being better than he was in the previous 11 rounds with actually winning the round. Floyd still won the round.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I had it 10-2 and the last round was just a giveaway from Mayweather. Domination


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather had a very entertaining fight!

Can't wait to see what the PPV numbers are. 

People acting like Mayweather was invincible in that fight. He got hit by some big shots. 

118-110 Mayweather. I will analyse it properly next time and judge again.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> 2 G's off garcia 450 off mayweather, fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I'm pleased with myself for swindling a tenner.

Congratulations, wish I got a big win tonight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

oibighead said:


> Still bemused by the 114-114. I know im a floyd fan but I didnt see Canelo win 1 round convincingly.


:yep One on my scorecard, which was 2nd.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I know why GBP was keeping Alvarez away from Angulo and Lara now, especially Lara.


You're right. Lara would have gave Canelo that work and exposed him early. Who does Canelo fight now without risking getting exposed?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Floyd Mayweather had a very entertaining fight!
> 
> Can't wait to see what the PPV numbers are.
> 
> ...


He didn't get with anything big at all actually.
Canelo was telegraphing his shit so much that the shit that didn't get picked up was catching the shoulders and being rolled.

Wonder if Oscar is going to leave rehab after this one.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

I told those idiots in the ESB general section that Danny was being severely underrated and I knew he was going to get the W and make it actually easier than most would have anticipated. It was not easy, but Danny outboxed him and everyone always dismissing him for some reason, yet he keeps proving them wrong. Lucas a good fighter, but come on, all that hype was overboard, this guy does not have trinidad power.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Money Motherfucking Mayweather!!!!!!!!!


:rofl :deal

Holy Shit, son.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Where's Twenty


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> You're right. Lara would have gave Canelo that work and exposed him early. Who does Canelo fight now without risking getting exposed?


Cotto in a rebuilding fight at 154, like they wanted from the get go.

Who does Floyd fight? Danny is good but he isn't a good fight.

The people want Floyd vs. Tim Bradley


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Floyd Mayweather had a very entertaining fight!
> 
> Can't wait to see what the PPV numbers are.
> 
> ...


You and @Dealt_with can double hang yourselves, I'm so on my fuck yall shit right now its ridiculous. Hang yourself fool.

Mayweather is the truth as far as boxing is concerned. Go write a theorycraft article about your eurobum. Fuck both yall Mayhaters.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I know why GBP was keeping Alvarez away from Angulo and Lara now, especially Lara.


Nah he would Outbox Angulo, honestly. Lara would be a completely different story, he would not do as good as Mayweather. I think Lara couldve got the victory, but I wouldnt be surprised if Lara loss and was stopped on a body shot. Angulo had that boy hurt in there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Snakefist said:


> I told those idiots in the ESB general section that Danny was being severely underrated and I knew he was going to get the W and make it actually easier than most would have anticipated. It was not easy, but Danny outboxed him and everyone always dismissing him for some reason, yet he keeps proving them wrong. Lucas a good fighter, but come on, all that hype was overboard, this guy does not have trinidad power.


He has real power, Danny's chin is that damn good. 
Weird to think that Zab Judah beat Lucas, and had Danny hurt worse than Lucas as well.

Zab and Morales's legacy grew tonight.


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> Did you enjoy the fight @Jab


money danced around the ring for 12 rounds and i am happy for steve lillis beacuse it was nice they let him play outside


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cotto in a rebuilding fight at 154, like they wanted from the get go.
> 
> Who does Floyd fight? Danny is good but he isn't a good fight.
> 
> The people want Floyd vs. Tim Bradley


That might be a fun fight but I'm still saying that the only person who can offer a decent challenge to Mayweather is Amir Khan. I've been saying it, I'm going to keep saying it. Can Khan win? :lol: Probably not, but atleast his speed gives him a fairer shot than most.

Cotto vs Canelo would make sense I guess. I wouldn't really care who won that though...would anyone else?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Snakefist said:


> Nah he would Outbox Angulo, honestly. Lara would be a completely different story, he would not do as good as Mayweather. I think Lara couldve got the victory, but I wouldnt be surprised if Lara loss and was stopped on a body shot. Angulo had that boy hurt in there.


Angulo hits harder than Saul.
I don't think Canelo could actually stay away from Angulo and outbox with, he might do it for a while or in spurts but not for the whole fight. I actually see the fight mirroring Cotto - Margarito 1 (minus bricks)

Lara would be a bigger and harder hitting version of what we saw tonight.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Jay said:


> What? What late round did Floyd lose? Don't confuse Canelo being better than he was in the previous 11 rounds with actually winning the round. Floyd still won the round.


Canelo clearly won the last round you tit. Just about the only clean round he won as Floyd did nothing really.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> You and @Dealt_with can double hang yourselves, I'm so on my fuck yall shit right now its ridiculous. Hang yourself fool.
> 
> Mayweather is the truth as far as boxing is concerned. Go write a theorycraft article about your eurobum. Fuck both yall Mayhaters.


Mayweather is one of my favourite fighters of all time you fucking troll. 
I was being generous to Canelo saying 118-110 to Mayweather, but Canelo did do pretty well. If you can't see that, you're probably drunk as fuck.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Jab said:


> money danced around the ring for 12 rounds and i am happy for steve lillis beacuse it was nice they let him play outside


:lol: :good

I'm glad. I'm tired now, from all the painting I've done @AnthonyW but it's light outside so I may just sleep whilst watching Columbo, later.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

browsing said:


> That might be a fun fight but I'm still saying that the only person who can offer a decent challenge to Mayweather is Amir Khan. I've been saying it, I'm going to keep saying it. Can Khan win? :lol: Probably not, but atleast his speed gives him a fairer shot than most.
> 
> Cotto vs Canelo would make sense I guess. I wouldn't really care who won that though...would anyone else?


Floyd would knock Amir out. Wont be close. Floyds right on Amir all night long.

Although im desperate for Floyd to fight in the UK. Only seen him fight live once before against Hatton.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd has a really good chin!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> That might be a fun fight but I'm still saying that the only person who can offer a decent challenge to Mayweather is Amir Khan. I've been saying it, I'm going to keep saying it. Can Khan win? :lol: Probably not, but atleast his speed gives him a fairer shot than most.
> 
> Cotto vs Canelo would make sense I guess. I wouldn't really care who won that though...would anyone else?


Amir can't box and Floyd would catch his work, on the shoulder land a hard left followed by a right and Khan would be on queer street holding on while Floyd picks his shots and lands hard rights that makes the ref call it.

If Khan had a chin it would be interesting, but Khan was getting buzzed by Julio Diaz, simply is not a interesting fight.

Cotto and Canelo will be on a PPV and the rebuilding fight for Canelo, probably the PPV test fight to see if Canelo can be a PPV star, with Cotto as a strong B-side with his PR following.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

browsing said:


> You and @Dealt_with can double hang yourselves, I'm so on my fuck yall shit right now its ridiculous. Hang yourself fool.
> 
> Mayweather is the truth as far as boxing is concerned. Go write a theorycraft article about your eurobum. Fuck both yall Mayhaters.


:lol:

I want to see somebody fucking complain about this performance. He was coming forward literally Non Stop for seven consecutive rounds and absolutely owning him to the worst degree in every single, last exchange of shots thrown. OWNAGE to the absolute max. It was almost pathetic how easy of work he made out of him.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Floyd has a really good chin!


Yep, imagine not being able to land, and when you do on that rare occasion he can just take your shots anyway.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I keep expecting floyd to look old overnight. Well that shit is not happening. Nobody is fuckin with him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Mayweather is one of my favourite fighters of all time you fucking troll.
> I was being generous to Canelo saying 118-110 to Mayweather, but Canelo did do pretty well. If you can't see that, *you're probably drunk as fuck*.


:yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He didn't get with anything big at all actually.
> Canelo was telegraphing his shit so much that the shit that didn't get picked up was catching the shoulders and being rolled.
> 
> Wonder if Oscar is going to leave rehab after this one.


Yup, Mayweather was rolling shots well, taking the weight out of them. Mayweather was like friggin spiderman in there. The versatility was actually fucking mindboggling. I'm going to have to watch it like 10x to understand it.
Oscar is probs so pissed. 
Give Canelo 5 more years of experience, he still couldn't take this Mayweather..but jheez, Canelo did a lot better than I fought.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> I want to see somebody fucking complain about this performance. He was coming forward literally Non Stop for seven consecutive rounds and absolutely owning him to the worst degree in every single, last exchange of shots thrown. OWNAGE to the absolute max. It was almost pathetic how easy of work he made out of him.


Very true. There is no fighter in the sport who comes close to him talent wise.

Either flat footed, or bouncing around the ring. Hasnt lost a step at all.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :deal
> 
> Holy Shit, son.


Man, I thought Canelo would be more of a threat in the earlier rounds.. Floyd schooled him more than I anticipated, looked good fighting twice this year. Hope he continues to.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather plays off an arrogant dumbass, but in the ring he's a Boxing Savant.

Fuck this, I'm getting off my lazy ass to finish my Mayweather Highlight Video. :fire:bbb:lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> I want to see somebody fucking complain about this performance. He was coming forward literally Non Stop for seven consecutive rounds and absolutely owning him to the worst degree in every single, last exchange of shots thrown. OWNAGE to the absolute max. It was almost pathetic how easy of work he made out of him.


I've already seen a few people call it boring (I dunno if I'm crazy or what but I immensely enjoyed it) soon enough the likes of DW will be calling Mayweather a dull pot-shotter who fought a greener-than-grass drained opponent no doubt. This was excellence.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oscar is probs so pissed.


I hope not, didn't he check himself into rehab?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

O59 said:


> I've already seen a few people call it boring (I dunno if I'm crazy or what but I immensely enjoyed it) soon enough the likes of DW will be calling Mayweather a dull pot-shotter who fought a greener-than-grass drained opponent no doubt. This was excellence.


I am fucking FLOORED man. ive never been so content with him ever. And I've been watching him since 2000.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

oibighead said:


> Very true. There is no fighter in the sport who comes close to him talent wise.
> 
> Either flat footed, or bouncing around the ring. Hasnt lost a step at all.





Divi253 said:


> Man, I thought Canelo would be more of a threat in the earlier rounds.. Floyd schooled him more than I anticipated, looked good fighting twice this year. Hope he continues to.


Nice stuff guys :good I'm too fucked up to hold a conversation right now. :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I am fucking FLOORED man. ive never been so content with him ever. And I've been watching him since 2000.


Performance-wise it's up there with Corrales, he's 36 years old, fighting at a sizable weight-disadvantage against a guy who's apparently supposed to trouble him and be his toughest test in years, and just utterly schools him.

C'mon. His dominance is getting ridiculous now. Nobody can fuck with him at the moment and he's closer to 40 than he is 30. Bring on the other four.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Mayweather is one of my favourite fighters of all time you fucking troll.
> I was being generous to Canelo saying 118-110 to Mayweather, but Canelo did do pretty well. If you can't see that, you're probably drunk as fuck.


Hang yourself. You aren't a Mayfan, you're a fucking pretender. You and @Dealt_with are both fucking pretenders.

Canelo did well? Canelo did well? Hang yourself. Canelo got his ass beat, he didn't know what to do. He was supposed to have power. His power didn't mean shit. He was supposed to have a size advantage and strength advantage and his size didn't mean shit and Mayweather showed him in close that his power wasn't shit either.

Canelo was supposed to throw combinations, he didn't land one combination all night. Mayweather was the one throwing combinations.

Canelo DID NOT do 'pretty well' Canelo got his ass beat badly which is why he was crying out of frustration after the bell rang.

You're a pretender, but you can't fool true MayFans, fuck off, hang yourself, you and dealt_With.

#Moneyteam


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

you think so? I was disappointed with Guerrero. didn't think he had a true gameplan after he saw Floyd's speed. canelo didn't have the strategy either and the fact that he is bigger has to be taken into consideration. I said earlier I had a feeling he would try to outsmart Floyd rather than imposing his size and strength advantage.

10-2 for me which is 118-110...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> You and @Dealt_with can double hang yourselves, I'm so on my fuck yall shit right now its ridiculous. Hang yourself fool.
> 
> Mayweather is the truth as far as boxing is concerned. Go write a theorycraft article about your eurobum. Fuck both yall Mayhaters.


:lol: I'm not a Mayweather hater, I gave him big credit for taking the Canelo fight. All my criticisms of him are justified, this fight doesn't erase everything in the past.
This was a very good performance by Floyd, the best of his career imo. Floyd wasn't particularly impressive offensively but he was very elusive and fought a consistent fight from beginning to end. I had it 116-112, the commentators on the broadcast I was watching were ridiculous though, reminded me of the commentators from the Pac-Bradley fight who scored missed punches for Pac. The commentator was doing the same thing, saying that Floyd is the greatest ever, there's no chance for Canelo to stop him, but then he realised his mistake because there were about 5 rounds left and said "He needs the help of god". It was cringeworthy stuff, and he scored the bout 120-108, which is just as ridiculous as scoring the fight a draw.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: I'm not a Mayweather hater, I gave him big credit for taking the Canelo fight. All my criticisms of him are justified, this fight doesn't erase everything in the past.
> This was a very good performance by Floyd, the best of his career imo. Floyd wasn't particularly impressive offensively but he was very elusive and fought a consistent fight from beginning to end. I had it 116-112, the commentators on the broadcast I was watching were ridiculous though, reminded me of the commentators from the Pac-Bradley fight who scored missed punches for Pac. The commentator was doing the same thing, saying that Floyd is the greatest ever, there's no chance for Canelo to stop him, but then he realised his mistake because there were about 5 rounds left and said "He needs the help of god". It was cringeworthy stuff, and he scored the bout 120-108, which is just as ridiculous as scoring the fight a draw.


agreed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> you think so? I was disappointed with Guerrero. didn't think he had a true gameplan after he saw Floyd's speed. canelo didn't have the strategy either and the fact that he is bigger has to be taken into consideration. I said earlier I had a feeling he would try to outsmart Floyd rather than imposing his size and strength advantage.
> 
> 10-2 for me which is 118-110...


Only advantage he had was weight. Floyd had more height, reach, boxing skills, it is fucking ridiculous. Canelo was never a one punch fighter either, he is a accumulation guy, Shane was a legit one hitter quitter as well as Corrales, and we saw how floyd either took their shit or negated it.

Canelo literally had no advantage after he stupidly agreed to that catchweight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> I hope not, didn't he check himself into rehab?


Yeah, but I highly doubt he would have missed this fight on Showtime lol he just didn't want to watch the humiliation live at ringside


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

O59 said:


> Performance-wise it's up there with Corrales, he's 36 years old, fighting at a sizable weight-disadvantage against a guy who's apparently supposed to trouble him and be his toughest test in years, and just utterly schools him.
> 
> C'mon. His dominance is getting ridiculous now. Nobody can fuck with him at the moment and he's closer to 40 than he is 30. Bring on the other four.


Did Canelo land a lot more than I thought, O? Swear to God, it felt like everything was either slipped completely or rolled to the point where there was absolutely nothing on his 'landed' shots. He couldn't hit shit aside from an upper arm or shoulder to me whereas Floyd was bombing and stopping him in his tracks with head snapping shots. I'd bet everything Mayweather fought predominantly in the pocket, right in front of this man for the first six AT LEAST. I'm drunk tho


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Hang yourself. You aren't a Mayfan, you're a fucking pretender. You and @Dealt_with are both fucking pretenders.
> 
> Canelo did well? Canelo did well? Hang yourself. Canelo got his ass beat, he didn't know what to do. He was supposed to have power. His power didn't mean shit. He was supposed to have a size advantage and strength advantage and his size didn't mean shit and Mayweather showed him in close that his power wasn't shit either.
> 
> ...


Not reading that. Some bs probs.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> I keep expecting floyd to look old overnight. Well that shit is not happening. Nobody is fuckin with him.


Let's face it, with his defensive style and the condition he maintains, floyd can do a b-hop and still be winning when's hes in his mid forties. He should just line up 5 decent names around his weight and rattle through one every few months to get his 50-0


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah, but I highly doubt he would have missed this fight on Showtime lol he just didn't want to watch the humiliation live at ringside


:lol: No mate I was just joking. I meant alcohol pissed.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is just out of this world. At 36 years old, he put on two great back-to-back performances and he's still going strong. Long live King, Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Did Canelo land a lot more than I thought, O? Swear to God, it felt like everything was either slipped completely or rolled to the point where there was absolutely nothing on his 'landed' shots. He couldn't hit shit aside from an upper arm or shoulder to me whereas Floyd was bombing and stopping him in his tracks with head snapping shots. I'd bet everything Mayweather fought predominantly in the pocket, right in front of this man for the first six AT LEAST. I'm drunk tho


He definitely landed some meaningful shots but it wasn't having much effect at all. Mayweather dealt almost all the damage tonight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Hang yourself. You aren't a Mayfan, you're a fucking pretender. You and @Dealt_with are both fucking pretenders.
> 
> Canelo did well? Canelo did well? Hang yourself. Canelo got his ass beat, he didn't know what to do. He was supposed to have power. His power didn't mean shit. He was supposed to have a size advantage and strength advantage and his size didn't mean shit and Mayweather showed him in close that his power wasn't shit either.
> 
> ...


Are you alright? You sound pretty worked up by this. Best performance of Floyd's career. To say that Canelo got beat up is just ridiculous though, Mayweather didn't have a lot of success offensively.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

The British commentating tonight was cringeworthy and sickening. They did everything exept offer to physically suck Floyd off.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather rolled a lot but I don't think people realise there were some really good shots by Canelo which legit landed on Floyd..Canelo is a smart guy.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

"I favour Canelo m8"
"lul he got schooled m8"
"I picked Garcia doe in a different fight I know my shit m8"

EVT


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

EZ WORK!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: I'm not a Mayweather hater, I gave him big credit for taking the Canelo fight. All my criticisms of him are justified, this fight doesn't erase everything in the past.
> This was a very good performance by Floyd, the best of his career imo. Floyd wasn't particularly impressive offensively but he was very elusive and fought a consistent fight from beginning to end. I had it 116-112, the commentators on the broadcast I was watching were ridiculous though, reminded me of the commentators from the Pac-Bradley fight who scored missed punches for Pac. The commentator was doing the same thing, saying that Floyd is the greatest ever, there's no chance for Canelo to stop him, but then he realised his mistake because there were about 5 rounds left and said "He needs the help of god". It was cringeworthy stuff, and he scored the bout 120-108, which is just as ridiculous as scoring the fight a draw.


You've been hiding like a bitch the whole time just salivating at the thought you'd witness Mayweather lose to Canelo.

You're salty as fuck right now like the little bitch Mayhater that you truly are. I've got nothing to say to you in defense of Mayweathers performance because we both know that Mayweather's defense and offense were both sublime.

'Floyd wasn't particularly impressive offensively' - you. But Canelo was all balled on his feet and against the ropes trying to figure out how to make the punches stop. :lol: Hang yourself.

Hang yourself in rage you inept boxingfan. And know this, your eurobum will never, ever, ever in one million years achieve a tenth of what Mayweather has achieved in terms of legacy, respect of true boxing pundits, gravitas or wealth.

Mayweather is the best boxer active and it eats your jealous sissified heart alive.

Hang yourself.

#moneyteam #Gingerbread


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> "I favour Canelo m8"
> "lul he got schooled m8"
> "I picked Garcia doe in a different fight I know my shit m8"
> 
> EVT


:rofl @Dealt_with


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> EZ WORK!


All work is EZ WORK!


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Like I kept telling twent1 and DOC. Canelo too slow, speed difference would kill him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> He definitely landed some meaningful shots but it wasn't having much effect at all. Mayweather dealt almost all the damage tonight.


Yup, Mayweather has a monstrous chin and really wasn't rocked at all. Surprised because some of them that landed were some pretty big shots. 
---
I don't want to hear anyone argue 'Mayweather would lose to a 28 year old Canelo with more experience', I just cant comprehend that happening tbh even though, it's just not in his capabilities to do such a think.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


>


Byrd is spot on.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

I picked Danny too, so happy for him. Now you Matthysee nut-huggers need to support him in his loss.

maybe now Danny can get the cover of Ring magazine..........to poop on.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: I'm not a Mayweather hater, I gave him big credit for taking the Canelo fight. All my criticisms of him are justified, this fight doesn't erase everything in the past.
> This was a very good performance by Floyd, the best of his career imo. Floyd wasn't particularly impressive offensively but he was very elusive and fought a consistent fight from beginning to end. I had it 116-112, the commentators on the broadcast I was watching were ridiculous though, reminded me of the commentators from the *Pac-Bradley fight who scored missed punches for Pac*. The commentator was doing the same thing, saying that Floyd is the greatest ever, there's no chance for Canelo to stop him, but then he realised his mistake because there were about 5 rounds left and said "He needs the help of god". It was cringeworthy stuff, and he scored the bout 120-108, which is just as ridiculous as scoring the fight a draw.


I figured it out. Finally! @Dealt_with is C.J Ross. @C.J. Ross is Dealt_with.

Ross is Dealt

Dealt is Ross

CJ!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> agreed


:lol: Hang yourself.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Not reading that. Some bs probs.


I don't even care. #TrueMoneyTeam

This win was so delicious. :lol: I love it and I love that all you ******* hate it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

O59 said:


> He definitely landed some meaningful shots but it wasn't having much effect at all. Mayweather dealt almost all the damage tonight.


A lot of this










:rofl :rofl :happy :jjj


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> You've been hiding like a bitch the whole time just salivating at the thought you'd witness Mayweather lose to Canelo.
> 
> You're salty as fuck right now like the little bitch Mayhater that you truly are. I've got nothing to say to you in defense of Mayweathers performance because we both know that Mayweather's defense and offense were both sublime.
> 
> ...


:lol: Do you want me to send you a box of tissues? For a Floyd fan you're sounding like you didn't expect this result.. why are you so worked up?
As I said, I'm not a Floyd hater. That was his best win of his career, and I have him back at p4p #1 after that performance.

Do you mind telling me when I was hiding? The site has been down for days, and here I am immediately after the fight to say that I got it wrong and to give props to Mayweather.

BTW, I still believe 100% that Lomachenko is the greater talent and will have a better resume at the end. This fight makes Floyd's career more disappointing imo, why couldn't he take the best challenges like this throughout his whole career?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> A lot of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a .gif of Mayweather looking out the ropes to see where Canelo's punch was going.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I want a .gif of Mayweather looking out the ropes to see where Canelo's punch was going.


Someone has to make it, if I don't see it in a few days I'll have to. What round was that?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

If Floyd fights Alexander, I will fucking ball my eyes out in sadness. I want to see him fight Erislandy Lara (who probably isn't much of a money maker anyway). Funny as hell as Floyd isn't even a 154lber.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Angulo hits harder than Saul.
> I don't think Canelo could actually stay away from Angulo and outbox with, he might do it for a while or in spurts but not for the whole fight. I actually see the fight mirroring Cotto - Margarito 1 (minus bricks)
> 
> Lara would be a bigger and harder hitting version of what we saw tonight.


Maybe... but punches to the body arent just about strength but placement. I think Saul has good body work and his punches are more explosive, even if Angulo has that heavy hand power, as he was wearing down Lara as his face was being disfigured.

I don't think Lara performances better than Mayweather, he doesn't hit that much harder either. But I do think he has the skills to beat Canelo.... Mayweather should fight Lara, that would be a interesting fight though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man what a fucking night. Best night of boxing in a while. I wanted Matthysse to win and picked him to win by KO, but he lost to my Philly native and I got to give Danny his damn props. He's been underrated for too long by everybody including me. He's a true warrior and a great fighter. Philly Stand up

and Floyd Mayweather my God. Thank you for representing the sport well. You put on a great performance tonight. I never been so nervous for a fight and man, there was tension from round 1-12 starting from the Garcia/Matthysse fight to the main event. Great night


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo was feinting and trying to land that same big shot Mosley landed.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Someone has to make it, if I don't see it in a few days I'll have to. What round was that?


God, I don't remember. Maybe it was the 9th.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> God, I don't remember. Maybe it was the 9th.


Haha, I'll have to rewatch it. HAS to be made into a .gif though.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I fully expect Martin Rogers next week to write an article stating Floyd needs to fight Kovalev to prove himself as an ATG.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Snakefist said:


> Maybe... but punches to the body arent just about strength but placement. I think Saul has good body work and his punches are more explosive, even if Angulo has that heavy hand power, as he was wearing down Lara as his face was being disfigured.
> 
> I don't think Lara performances better than Mayweather, he doesn't hit that much harder either. But I do think he has the skills to beat Canelo.... Mayweather should fight Lara, that would be a interesting fight though.


All shots are about placement, power can negate the placement aspect though if you have it. That said Angulo has the brute force power (along with Kirkland) to hurt any fighter if they get caught cleanly. Cotto is a more explosive puncher than Margo, but there is something to be said about a guy with a great chin and heavy hands who can wear you down.

I think Lara is definitely heavier handed than Floyd, I really don't understand how you can claim otherwise, I think he hurts Canelo to the body like Trout did. Mayweather Lara would be a hard fight for Floyd, doubt he takes it since Lara doesn't give him enough reward for the risk.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man what a fucking night. Best night of boxing in a while. I wanted Matthysse to win and picked him to win by KO, but he lost to my Philly native and I got to give Danny his damn props. He's been underrated for too long by everybody including me. He's a true warrior and a great fighter. Philly Stand up
> 
> and Floyd Mayweather my God. Thank you for representing the sport well. You put on a great performance tonight. I never been so nervous for a fight and man, there was tension from round 1-12 starting from the Garcia/Matthysse fight to the main event. Great night


Yes!! Danny Garcia was a monster and took big shots from Matthysse and was unfazed. Danny will always find a way. Garcia beat him fair and square, just simply put, a 'better fighter'. 27-0 with Matthysse, Judah, Khan on your resume...jheez!

Floyd's intelligence is fucking different class. Literally I thought he was some kinda spiderman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yes!! Danny Garcia was a monster and took big shots from Matthysse and was unfazed. Danny will always find a way. Garcia beat him fair and square, just simply put, a 'better fighter'. 27-0 with Matthysse, Judah, Khan on your resume...jheez!
> 
> Floyd's intelligence is fucking different class. Literally I thought he was some kinda spiderman.


foreal man, idk how he does it. You watch Danny fight and he doesn't blow you away, but he keeps winning. His chin is very good. Very tough fighter.

and yeah man, Floyd had to make many adjustments tonight and he made them perfectly. Great performance from him.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Canelo was feinting and trying to land that same big shot Mosley landed.


it was fucking refreshing to see. instead of the typical blind ineffective pressure


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Thx Sister and everybody else that described or scored both fights. Not as good as seeing/hearing, but definitely better than nothing!


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it me or did Floyd just beat Canleo with one hand? seems like he didn't use the right hand much at all.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> Is it me or did Floyd just beat Canleo with one hand? seems like he didn't use the right hand much at all.


Nah. Mayweather just varied his attack so much, kept Canelo guessing.. Plus Canelo was very wary of the lead straight right and ready to counter.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Does Canelo hit harder than Cotto. Floyd took a flush left hook somewhere in the fight, and didnt even look hurt.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Nah. Mayweather just varied his attack so much, kept Canelo guessing.. Plus Canelo was very wary of the lead straight right and ready to counter.


The guy really is a genius. To hide that right hand like that knowing your opponent is looking for it and still dominate the fight with the left it's amazing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> cant even breathe right lol!





PBFred said:


> :ibutt
> 
> Enjoy it brother. Only a few FMJ fights left.





Hook! said:


> me too omgufhwqy8fg8wqyrgqwrq





MrJotatp4p said:


> Lol! Me too. They will go away after the 4th. Just remember Canelo needs a TKO or KO to win. Nobody is outboxing Floyd for 7 rounds which is all he needs to win


yeah guys I had tunnel vision the whole fight. My legs even went numb when I heard majority decision :lol:


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

browsing said:


> I want a .gif of Mayweather looking out the ropes to see where Canelo's punch was going.


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Although Alverez was outclassed he's still a real good fighter. Do you guys see him still being the future of boxing? If he learns from this, then I think so. But he shouldn't move up to 160


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Although Alverez was outclassed he's still a real good fighter. Do you guys see him still being the future of boxing? If he learns from this, then I think so. But he shouldn't move up to 160


Only if he's matched very carefully. I just don't see Alvarez ever having the footspeed, stamina, or overall ability to be a great fighter. I don't even think he will peak as high P4P as a prime Miguel Cotto, who still fell short of greatness. And if he decides to fight at 160, he'll be out of the sport before age 30.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Ask and you shall receive


Brilliant.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JMP said:


> Only if he's matched very carefully. I just don't see Alvarez ever having the footspeed, stamina, or overall ability to be a great fighter. I don't even think he will peak as high P4P as a prime Miguel Cotto, who still fell short of greatness. *And if he decides to fight at 160, he'll be out of the sport before age 30*.


I think his career will be over by around that age tbh, maybe 32 maximum. Starting at 15y/o is pretty crazy.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think his career will be over by around that age tbh, maybe 32 maximum. Starting at 15y/o is pretty crazy.


That's exactly why Barrera aged faster than Morales and Marquez.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Ask and you shall receive


funniest shit ever


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> The British commentating tonight was cringeworthy and sickening. They did everything exept offer to physically suck Floyd off.


They were dreadful throughout mate.I actually thought they were even worse the fight before.They were talking about some rounds as if Garcia was completely dominating when they were close and sometimes definitely Matthyse rounds.
That being said,I don't think you can understate the brilliance of Floyd last night.He pulled off the greatest performance of the second half of his career and my only problem is that there's nowhere Floyd can really go from last night.You can't make a sensible argument for him fighting GGG and there is no one who can be competitive.
He reached a summit last night and there is no one who can be remotely competitive for him now.The only thing I'd like from a selfish point of view would be to see him school Broner,but Broner or GBP are unlikely to let that happen.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo done no better than Robert Guerrero


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is trapped. He cant make 154 too long without draining himself and pulling a Donald Curry. 160 is too dangerous with Martinez and GGG still dominating. Not sure he even beats Jr or Quillen. That said, good fighter and hype was undeserved though not his fault and solid win/performance for Floyd.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Ask and you shall receive


Interesting thing about Mayweather, is that unlike dominant, flashy fighters of the past like Ali, SRL, Pernell Whitaker, Roy Jones -- Floyd rarely clowns his opponents. Doesn't seem to be his style. This was a kind of clowning, but completely original and hilarious (not the tired, standard fare "bolo punch").


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> Interesting thing about Mayweather, is that unlike dominant, flashy fighters of the past like Ali, SRL, Pernell Whitaker, Roy Jones -- Floyd rarely clowns his opponents. Doesn't seem to be his style. This was a kind of clowning, but completely original and hilarious (not the tired, standard fare "bolo punch").


That's an excellent point mate.
And I think a lot if that may be to do with the absolute Zen focus he has in the ring,always thinking five seconds ahead.
Well spotted indeed.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

JMP said:


> Only if he's matched very carefully. I just don't see Alvarez ever having the footspeed, stamina, or overall ability to be a great fighter. I don't even think he will peak as high P4P as a prime Miguel Cotto, who still fell short of greatness. And if he decides to fight at 160, he'll be out of the sport before age 30.


An understated point about Canelo's age, I think, is that he hardly has another seven or so years of prime/peak ability like most guys his age. He could well be worn out by 28 or 29 IMO. He's already had over forty fights and boxed almost 300 rounds as a professional. Basically I think we're witnessing Alvarez entering into his best years at the moment. He can either try and rule 154 if Mayweather doesn't decide to stay around at the weight class, or move up, which is getting more likely it seems. Up there he won't have that massive size-advantage any longer and his power won't have as much effect against the top fighters.

I think he has a bright future but he needs to get a fight where he can look good now. If Cotto gets by Delvin Rodriguez (which he absolutely should) Alvarez could beat him and get a name opponent on his record to build him back up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Only advantage he had was weight. Floyd had more height, reach, boxing skills, it is fucking ridiculous. Canelo was never a one punch fighter either, he is a accumulation guy, Shane was a legit one hitter quitter as well as Corrales, and we saw how floyd either took their shit or negated it.
> 
> Canelo literally had no advantage after he stupidly agreed to that catchweight.


and canelo's stamina has to be questioned. but, man just swing. cutting off the ring and mixing it up would've been better. wouldn't have won, but better. trying to be quicker than Floyd Mayweather is never going to work. fight the man, be a brute. should've went at him that way...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

conradically said:


> Interesting thing about Mayweather, is that unlike dominant, flashy fighters of the past like Ali, SRL, Pernell Whitaker, Roy Jones -- Floyd rarely clowns his opponents. Doesn't seem to be his style. This was a kind of clowning, but completely original and hilarious (not the tired, standard fare "bolo punch").


Very true. I was actually shocked that Floyd did that.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

conradically said:


> Interesting thing about Mayweather, is that unlike dominant, flashy fighters of the past like Ali, SRL, Pernell Whitaker, Roy Jones -- Floyd rarely clowns his opponents. Doesn't seem to be his style. This was a kind of clowning, but completely original and hilarious (not the tired, standard fare "bolo punch").


I honestly don't think he would have done even this much, had Canelo not been a disrespectful prick the whole time.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Canelo done no better than Robert Guerrero


Even worse if you ask me. I think Guerrero landed more shots. Also Guerrero wasnt the much bigger Name in there.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Excellent job by Fmjr last night! Very excited to see whats next.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

One of my favorite Mayweather attacks, Mayweather using his lead hand to serve as a distraction for his body jab, which in turn, is used to set up a follow-up attack:

Against De-la Hoya









Against Canelo









You would think Canelo's team would prepare for this type of attack and yet he got hit repeatedly with it. It seemed at the time Canelo was like 'Fuck it, I'm gonna beat him my way' and he ended getting schooled badly. With Mayweather his attacks are so precise but he changes it up so well, he hardly ever does the same sequence twice in a row, kinda like a 'Computer' (Richard Dwyer Reference :lol.

It's in the small details. :deal


----------

